# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenne

## TEP70

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen linjastoa ja aikatauluja muokattiin viime syksynä ja tulos oli iso askel kohti tasavälisyyttä ja säännöllisyyttä. Parantamisen varaa on kuitenkin vielä. Lappeenranta on Suomen keskisuurista kaupungeista sikäli ainutlaatuinen, että lähes kaikki lähdöt ajetaan matalalattiabusseilla. Selvää on tosin se, että ilman Turusta vapautuneita matalia tilanne ei olisi näin hyvä.

Ruuhka-ajan liikenteessä on 16 autoa, joista 14 matalia, yksi korkea nivel ja yksi matala pikkubussi.

*Linja 1 Yliopisto-Keskuspuisto-Mustola/Kiiskinmäki*
- neljä autoa, kahden tunnin kierros, 30 min vuoroväli

*Linja 2 Kivisalmi-Keskuspuisto-Hovinpelto*
- kolme autoa, 90 minuutin kierros, 30 min vuoroväli

*Linja 3 Yliopisto-Keskuspuisto-Kivisalmi*
- kolme autoa, 90 minuutin kierros, 30 min vuoroväli
- ajetaan vain aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa

*Linja 3K Kivisalmi-Kesämäki*
- ajetaan kaksi koululaislähtöä nivelbussilla aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa

*Linja 4 Karhuvuori-Keskuspuisto-Mäntylä*
- yksi auto, tunnin kierros, tunnin vuoroväli
- ruuhkassa toinen auto -> 30 min vuoroväli
- iltaisin ja sunnuntaisin pienkalustolla

*Linja 5 Yliopisto-Keskuspuisto-Matkakeskus*
- kaksi autoa, tunnin kierros, 30 min vuoroväli

*Linja 9 Matkakeskus-Keskuspuisto-Pikisaari-Kariniemi*
- pienkalustolinja, yksi auto, tunnin kierros, tunnin vuoroväli

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tutustuin itse Lappeenrannan joukkoliikenteeseen viime viikon keskiviikkona (16.11) ja vaikutelma oli positiivisesti yllättynyt. Mielenkiintoista kuulla, että taustalla on selvä rationalisointi.

Hyvää vaikutelmaa:
Selkeähkö linjasto, selkeästi kimputetut Teknillisen yliopiston pään linjat 1, 3 ja 5 muodostavat 10 min välein ruuhkassa ajettavan "runkolinjan".Kohtuullisen hyvä informaatio, mukaanlukien aikataulut matkakeskuksen ja keskustan pysäkeillä.Keskisuureksi kaupungiksi hyvä kalusto (toki kaluston ovat maksaneet Turun veronmaksajat ... mutta hyvässä käytössä ovat).Parantamista olisi tariffin alentamisessa, selkeämmässä hinnoittelussa (esim. selkeä aikakertalippu) jne.

Tuntuu kuitenkin siltä, että Savonlinja on soveltanut Turun liikennöinnistä muutakin kokemusta kuin vain autot.

Toivottavasti matkustajamäärät kehittyvät suotuisasti!

----------


## vompatti

> Ruuhka-ajan liikenteessä on 16 autoa, joista 14 matalia, yksi korkea nivel ja yksi matala pikkubussi.
> 
> *Linja 3K Kivisalmi-Kesämäki*
> - ajetaan kaksi koululaislähtöä nivelbussilla aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa


Muuna aikana tämä "Sarana-Setra" ajaa linjalla 1. Mihin on hävinnyt korkealattiainen bussi (Setra S415UL?), joka ilmestyi samaan aikaan uusimpien matalalattiabussien kanssa?




> Selkeähkö linjasto, selkeästi kimputetut Teknillisen yliopiston pään linjat 1, 3 ja 5 muodostavat 10 min välein ruuhkassa ajettavan "runkolinjan".Parantamista olisi tariffin alentamisessa, selkeämmässä hinnoittelussa (esim. selkeä aikakertalippu) jne.


Yliopistolta lähtee neljä bussia tunnissa: ykkönen 15 yli ja 45 yli, vitonen tasalta ja puolelta. Väli on siis tasainen 15 minuuttia. Keskustasta sen sijaan bussit lähtevät yliopistolle 10, 15, 40 ja 45 yli tasan (lisäksi ruuhka-aikaan linja kolme lähtee tasalta ja puolelta). Eihän noin harva vuoroväli tavallista matkustajaa haittaa, mutta minua haittaa: myöhästyn melkein joka päivä tuosta 15 tai 45 yli lähtevästä ykkösestä ja joudun 25 minuuttia odottamaan vitosta!

Bussilippuja on yksinkertaistettu ja hintoja alennettu: Siirtolipusta (nyk. vaihtolippu) ei enää peritä lisähintaa vaan hinta muodostuu kilometrien mukaan. Yötaksa on poistettu. Lappeenrannassa kirjoilla olevat opiskelijat saavat kaupunkikortista 25 prosentin alennuksen (käytännössä tuo alennus poistaa viiden vuoden inflaation). Ensi vuonna Lappeenrannassa kirjoilla olevat opiskelijat voivat ostaa 44 matkan lipun 44 eurolla (kuinka pitkiä nuo euron matkat ovat?). Ja käsittääkseni joku selkeämpi lippujärjestelmä on suunnitteilla, toivottavasti aikakertalippu.

----------


## TEP70

Eilen taas matkustin Säffle 584:llä, jossa etulinjakilpi oli pimeänä ja korvattu pahvilätkällä tuulilasilla. Tältä osin ei ole päästy yhtään eteenpäin Wiima K200-ajasta. Kai noissa nyt kuitenkin kilvet toimivat aivan kunnolla vuosia Turussa (vai muistaako joku toisin?). Nykyään tuntuu, että kunnolla toimivat linjakilvet ovat joinakin päivinä vähemmistönä.  :Sad:

----------


## otto s

Lappeenrannassa olevat Säfflet ovat samanlaisia kuin Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen Helsingistä poistamat.Ovatko siis bussit siirretty Helsingistä Lappeenrantaan?

----------


## dima

> Lappeenrannassa olevat Säfflet ovat samanlaisia kuin Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen Helsingistä poistamat.Ovatko siis bussit siirretty Helsingistä Lappeenrantaan?


Kyllä. Kyseiset Säfflet olivat alunperin juuri L-rannassa, mistä menivät Helsinkiin. Palautuivat takaisin, kun Helsinkiin tuli Ikarukset. 

Toki Lappeenrannassa on myös Turusta tulleita Säfflejä.

----------


## otto s

Tullaankohan Lappeenrantaan hankkimaan piankin uutta kalustoa?Vaikka tuo nykyinen onkin ihan kunnossa,ei pieni uusiminen olisi pahitteeksi jos rahaa löytyy.

----------


## dima

Onhan siellä yksi tämänvuotinen auto ajossa: autolla SL-802 (MB Tourino) ajetaan toisinaan aamun varavuoroja keskustan suuntaan linjalla 2.  :Wink:  

No, Setrat eivät ole kovin vanhoja eikä iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin linjalla 4 oleva Tilausliikenne Pekki KYn pikkubussi.

----------


## TEP70

Tuskin tulee ihan heti uusia autoja. Lappeenrannan kalustohan on moneen muuhun samankokoiseen kaupunkiin verrattuna erinomaista, melkein kaikki liikenne ajetaan matalalattiabusseilla.

Ennemminkin suuntaisin huomiota autojen siisteyteen: ainakin keväällä tuntui, ettei autoja siivota ollenkaan. Järkyttävät pölykerrokset vain kasvoivat päivä päivältä. Autojen turhan tyhjäkäynnin kaupungin paraatipaikalla voisi jo pikkuhiljaa lopettaa. Ei voi olla niin, että keskustaan jää 20 minuuttia taukoa ja auto käy koko sen ajan.

----------


## Kimmo

Oiskos tuosta 3K linjan nivel-autosta kuvaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Oiskos tuosta 3K linjan nivel-autosta kuvaa?


Eikös se ole tuo nimimerkin dima kuvastosta löytyvä SL 560:
http://simaik.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/sav...a/SP_A0034.jpg

----------


## otto s

> Tullaankohan Lappeenrantaan hankkimaan piankin uutta kalustoa?Vaikka tuo nykyinen onkin ihan kunnossa,ei pieni uusiminen olisi pahitteeksi jos rahaa löytyy.



Onkos Setrat 679 ja 680 nyt tulleet vähän aikaa sitten liikenteeseen kun ei ole ennen näkynyt? 680 on linjalla 9 ja 679 linjalla 4. On muuten liukkaat lattiat...

----------


## vompatti

> Onkos Setrat 679 ja 680 nyt tulleet vähän aikaa sitten liikenteeseen kun ei ole ennen näkynyt? 680 on linjalla 9 ja 679 linjalla 4. On muuten liukkaat lattiat...


Nuo Setrat ja 678 ovat tulleet liikenteeseen vähän aikaa sitten eli vuonna 2002. Kaikissa Setroissa lattia on päällystetty erikoisliukasteella, joka tulee vielä kalliiksi Savonlinjalle. Ja huomatkaa, että edes jäätä ei tarvita; pelkkä vesi tekee lattiat hyvin liukkaiksi (ovathan ne lattiat toki muutenkin varsin liukkaat).

Autot ovat milloin milläkin linjalla - ei niillä mitään nimikkolinjoja (yleensä) ole. Savonlinjan kalustopula takaa sen, että vara-auto 251 on ajossa lähes joka päivä. Alkuvuonna se ajoi useasti linjaa 3, eilen se korvasi sarana-Setraa linjalla 3K.

----------


## otto s

> Autot ovat milloin milläkin linjalla - ei niillä mitään nimikkolinjoja (yleensä) ole. Savonlinjan kalustopula takaa sen, että vara-auto 251 on ajossa lähes joka päivä. Alkuvuonna se ajoi useasti linjaa 3, eilen se korvasi sarana-Setraa linjalla 3K.


680 eli se takaoveton on ollut nyt koko viiko linjalla 9 ja on luultavasti vielä huomennakin. Jos 251 on se 87 - 88 vuoden kaksiakselinen Wiima on ollut 4:lla. Täältä Prismaa vastapäätä on hyvät näkymät ohimeneville busseille.

----------


## vompatti

> Jos 251 on se 87 - 88 vuoden kaksiakselinen Wiima on ollut 4:lla.


Tuo Wiima on numero 186, ja se oli todellakin tänään linjalla 4. Lappeenrannassa ajossaolevat bussit on listattuna tänne.

Eilen matkustin yhdellä liukastetulla Setralla. Ensimmäistä kertaa kävi niin, että kuljettaja odotti, että pääsen istumaan ennen kuin pysäkiltä lähdettiin. Ystävällistä toimintaa ulkomaalaiselta naiskuljettajalta. Ei tainnut tyttö kuitenkaan tietää, että repussani oli täydellinen Villeroy & Boch -astiasto, jonka rikkominen olisi tullut kalliiksi...

----------


## otto s

> Eilen taas matkustin Säffle 584:llä, jossa etulinjakilpi oli pimeänä ja korvattu pahvilätkällä tuulilasilla.



Oli viime maanantaina linjalla 5 ja vieläkin oli tuulilasissa pahvikyltti. Onko näyttö korjauskelvoton, vai miksei sille tehdä mitään? Kuitenkin on tässä jo aikaa mennyt...

----------


## HooHoo

Kesä 2007 aikataulu on itäpuolella kaupunkia asuvalle aika tyly.

Sattumalta olen säästänyt viime kesän aikataulun ja pystyin vertaamaan sitä tämän vuoden kesäaikatauluun, kun heti havaitsin että isoja muutoksia on tehty.

Osa Lauritsala-Keskusta arkivuoroista (linjat 1 ja 2) ei kulje lainkaan koulujen loma-aikana 4.6.-13.8. välisenä aikana.

Tällaista rajoitusta ei viime kesänä ole ollut, joten viime kesään verrattuna arkivuoroja lähtee pois 16 kpl/pvä. Eli vuorojen määrä arkisin putoaa kolmasosalla.

Muutos on iso ja vaikka tietenkin on ihan päivänselvää, että perusteena on varmasti kesäajan hiljaisempi käyttö, niin osoittaa melkoista joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien väheksymistä, että muutoksesta ei ole millään lailla kaupunkilaisia informoitu. Takuuvarmasti on 4.6. lähtien äkäisiä mummoja pysäkeillä ihmettelemässä. Nimittäin tuo ajamattomuus ei varmasti ole kaikille aivan selvää tuon aikatauluvihkosen merkintöjen perusteella... koska tällaiseen ei ole   idän suunnan vuoroissa totuttu ja pois pudotettavien vuorojen perässä oleva + merkki jää helposti huomaamatta ja tarkistamatta sivun alareunan merkkiselityksistä. 

Eikä kovin hyvästä ja selkeästä aikatauluvihkon suunnittelua mielestäni kyllä ole, että ns. "poikkeusmerkintätapaa" käytetään muutokseen joka kattaa 1/3 vuoroista ja kestoltaan on yli puolet vihkon voimassaoloajasta. 

Se siitä vaivattomasta joukkoliikenteen käytöstä. Nyt pitää aina varmuuden vuoksi tarkistella vuorojen lähtöjä aikatauluvihkosta, kun heiluriliikenne uudistuksen myötä jo tottui kivasti säännölliseen ja ennakoitavaan liikennöintirytmiin. 

Ennustan, että kaupungin itäpuolen reittien käyttäjämäärät tulevat entisestään laskemaan...

----------


## vompatti

Heikennystä tuntuu totisesti olevan. Kaupungin tärkeimmät bussilinjat 1 ja 2 liikennöivät siis enää tunnin välein - paitsi sunnuntaisin kahden tunnin välein. Onneksi vaihtolippu on voimassa tunnin ja sunnuntaisin kaksi tuntia. Polkien olisit jo perillä!




> Eikä kovin hyvästä ja selkeästä aikatauluvihkon suunnittelua mielestäni kyllä ole, että ns. "poikkeusmerkintätapaa" käytetään muutokseen joka kattaa 1/3 vuoroista ja kestoltaan on yli puolet vihkon voimassaoloajasta.


No ei todellakaan! Aikataulukirja vaihtui 1.5.2007, mutta aikataulut vaihtuvat vasta 4.6.2007. Uusi aikataulukirja on voimassa 1.5.-30.9.2007, mutta linjalla kolme on käytössä merkintä "Ei ajeta 1.5.-31.8.2007". Tuo poikkeusmerkintä koskee kaikkia muita linjan kolme vuoroja, paitsi yhtä Keskusta-Kivisalmi- ja yhtä Kivisalmi-Keskusta-vuoroa.

Ainoa linja, jolla vuorotiheys on kasvanut, on 3K (koululaislinja). Vuoroja on nyt toiseen suuntaan kolme, mutta paluuvuoroja vain kaksi. Koska poikkeusmerkintää ei ole, ajetaan nuo vuorot ilmeisesti läpi kesän.  :Smile: 




> Ennustan, että kaupungin itäpuolen reittien käyttäjämäärät tulevat entisestään laskemaan...


Varmasti matkustajamäärät laskevat, kun ei vuorojakaan enää ajeta.

Tuorein Kaakkois-Suomen sanomat (20.5.2007) uutisoi, että Lappeenranta on Suomen autoistunein kaupunki. Autoja täällä on 500 kappaletta tuhatta asukasta kohden. Ehkä autojen määrä nyt lisääntyy, kun joukkoliikennettä heikennetään ja aikataulut ilmaistaan niin sekavasti, ettei niistä ota selkoa edes diplomi-insinööri. Onneksi lehti pääkirjoituksessaan esittää ratkaisun keskustan liikenneruuhkiin: Lisätään parkkipaikkoja niin paljon, ettei autojen tarvitse ajaa keskustassa edestakaisin vapaata pysäköintipaikkaa etsien.

Ehkä nyt olisi otollinen aika torin alle louhittavalle parkkiluolalle! Kyseinen toriparkki voisi tuottaa kaupungille paljon rahaa, sillä torin alta saatavan kalkkikiven voisi myydä kovaan hintaan!  :Smile:

----------


## dima

Uskoisin osasyyn vuorojen muutoksiin olevan Valtakadun remontin, joka alkoi ma 21.5. Nyt siis kaikki paikallisliikenteen bussit ajavat Koulukatua pitkin. Tämä remontti oli myös (teko)syynä siihen, että linjan 4 aikatauluja muutettiin viidellä minuutilla eteenpäin. Tästä seuraa, ettei 4:ltä ehdi vaihtamaan muille linjoille.

Valtakadun remontin vaikutuksista ei ole mitään mainintaa aikatauluvihossa, ja reititkin menevät edelleen Valtakatua.

Tuohon nimim. vompatin huomioimaan linjaan 3K: se ei todellakaan kulje kesällä. Aikataulussa on selvä maininta "koulupäivinä".

P.S. Vielä LPRn kesäaikatauluvihkoon: Eikö siihen olisi mistään löydetty vähän tuoreempaa kuvaa kanteen... :Cool:

----------


## otto s

> Uskoisin osasyyn vuorojen muutoksiin olevan Valtakadun remontin, joka alkoi ma 21.5. Nyt siis kaikki paikallisliikenteen bussit ajavat Koulukatua pitkin. Tämä remontti oli myös (teko)syynä siihen, että linjan 4 aikatauluja muutettiin viidellä minuutilla eteenpäin. Tästä seuraa, ettei 4:ltä ehdi vaihtamaan muille linjoille.
> 
> 
> P.S. Vielä LPRn kesäaikatauluvihkoon: Eikö siihen olisi mistään löydetty vähän tuoreempaa kuvaa kanteen...


Kyllä esimerkiksi linjalle 5 on yleensä ehtinyt, jos bussi kulkee etuajassa.

Ja vaikkei kannessa kaikkein tuorein kuva ole, niin hieno bussi siinä silti on  :Very Happy:  

P.S Missäsi Setrat ovat? Ei ole yhtäkään näkynyt. Luulisi, että uusin kalusto olisi liikkeellä...

----------


## tislauskolonni

Lappeenrannassa tulisi mielestäni kehittää palveluliikennettä. Tällähän hetkellä siellä kulkee kaksi palvelulinjaa, mutta niitä voisi lisätä. Kuuselasta saisi lähteä palvelulinja, joka voisi tehdä lenkin Kuuselassa ja samoin kierroksen Mäntylän omakotialueella ja kulkea Mattilassa Mattilantietä ja päätyä Armilan sairaalalle. Tämä linja olisi siis niitä varten, joille liikkuminen on muuten vaikeaa. Varsinkin osasta Mäntylää kävelymatkat muodostuvat melkolailla pitkiksi bussipysäkille. Tämä palvelulinja voisi kulkea samoin kuin ne kaksi muuta eli parina päivänä viikossa. En tiedä tarkkaan alueen ikärakennetta, mutta kyllä sieltä eläkeläisiäkin pitäisi jonkin verran löytyä. Alueelta löytyy kuitenkin jo yli 30 vuotta vanhoja taloja.

----------


## TRe

Kävinpä pitkästä aikaa tutustumassa Lappeenrannan uusiin järjestelyihin.
Kalusto kaikilla yrittäjillä ihan ok, matkustajia tuntuu piisaavan ruuhkaksi asti, tosin valtaosa koululaisia. Autolinjatkin on tainnut saada pahimmat "romut" poistettua ?
Ainoa silmiin pistävä negatiivinen seikka oli Lappeenranta - Imatra - Lappeenranta autokierrot aamuisin. Lähdöt oli poikkeuksetta tuntuvasti myöhässä.

----------


## tomi2

Syksyn tullen Lappeenrantaan on ilmaantunut YTV-liikenteestä siirrettyjä Savonlinjojen autoja mallia Scania L94/Ikarus E94F. Autoja on näkynyt ainakin kaksi (697 ja 699) linjoilla 1 ja 5. Nämä ovat liki luksusta, kun muu kalusto on mitä on... Jokohan vanhoista Säffleistä päästään eroon?

kuva

- Tomi

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Syksyn tullen Lappeenrantaan on ilmaantunut YTV-liikenteestä siirrettyjä Savonlinjojen autoja mallia Scania L94/Ikarus E94F.


Porvoon suunnalla on myös viime viikot pyörinyt Scania L94, Ikarus E94F Savonlinjalla. Sikilän ja Halkian vuoroilla allekirjoittanut nähnyt em. autoa.

----------


## GT8N

> Nämä ovat liki luksusta, kun muu kalusto on mitä on... Jokohan vanhoista Säffleistä päästään eroon?
> 
> kuva


Itse matkustan paljon mielummin säfflellä, kuin ikaruksella. Sateella ikaruksessa sataa myös sisällä. Ja koneen papatuksen ohella saa kuunnella korin nitinää, kolinaa ja pauketta.

----------


## tomi2

> Itse matkustan paljon mielummin säfflellä, kuin ikaruksella. Sateella ikaruksessa sataa myös sisällä. Ja koneen papatuksen ohella saa kuunnella korin nitinää, kolinaa ja pauketta.


Paikallisten Säfflejen rikkonaiset penkit, _todella likaiset_ sisätilat ja toimimaton lämmitys ja rikkonaiset linjakilvet hieman tasoittavat peliä, vaikkei sisään sadakaan. Meluisia nuo Ikarukset kyllä ovat, sekä sisältä että ulkoa. Tervetuloa kokeilemaan tänne kaakkoon.  :Smile: 
- Tomi

----------


## vompatti

> Itse matkustan paljon mielummin säfflellä, kuin ikaruksella.


Nimimerkistä päätellen matkustat mieluiten kiskoilla  :Smile: 

Hyvä Säffle voittaa aina huonon Ikaruksen. Mutta käyhän joskus koematkustamassa Lappeenrannan Säffle. Minua ainakin aivastuttaa Säfflessä; peilin päällä pölyä on monen millin kerros. Rikkinäisiin istuimiin olen tottunut hieman idempänä kuin Lappeenrannassa. Olisi aika vaihtaa Säfflet uusiin.

----------


## tomi2

Jatketaanpa uutuusketjua: Linjalla 1 ajeli tänään tuikiharvinainen Scania L94 Baltscan Hess eli Savonlinjat nro 681. 
Tuossa sama auto Mikkelissä:
http://www.freewebs.com/erikoisteemat/Kuva026.jpg

Muutaman vuoden ikäiset Setra S 315 NF:t on nyt hukattu jonnekin, hmm.. ?

- Tomi

----------


## konnaripoika

Kyllä tämä Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenne on melko onnetonta, ainakin kaluston osalta. Lähes kaikki vuorot ainakin Sammonlahden suuntaan ajetaan vanhoilla ruotsalaisbusseilla, ihan Murmanskin tyyliin. Palvelu useimmiten on ystävällistä, sille kiitokset.

Toinen juttu ovat nämä aikataulut ja yhteydet. Sammonlahdessa asuvana ja Vainikkalassa vuorotyössä käyvänä ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin oma auto. Hyvällä omalla tunnolla.

----------


## Miska

> Kyllä tämä Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenne on melko onnetonta, ainakin kaluston osalta. Lähes kaikki vuorot ainakin Sammonlahden suuntaan ajetaan vanhoilla ruotsalaisbusseilla, ihan Murmanskin tyyliin.


Meillä pääkaupunkiseudulla vasta huonosti asiat onkin, täällä kun suuri osa bussiliikenteestä hoidetaan unkarilaisilla ja puolalaisilla busseilla...

No, asiaan. On totta, että Lappeenrannassa suurin osa paikallisliikenteestä hoidetaan Ruotsissa valmistetuilla Volvo B10BLE/Säffle System 2000 -busseilla, mutta nämä autot on kyllä hankittu Savonlinja-konserniin ihan uusina. Ilmaus "vanhat ruotsalaisbussit" kun antaisi ymmärtää, että kyse olisi uittokalustosta, jota sitäkin kyllä Ruotsista on Suomeen varsinkin viime vuosina varsin mittavasti tullut. 

Savonlinja-konserni ei tietääkseni ole tunnettu siististä ja hyväkuntoisesta kalustosta. Lienee aika sama mistä konsernin autot on tilattu, autojen siisteydessä ja kunnossa kun tuntuisi olevan toivomisen varaa merkistä ja mallista riippumatta.

----------


## Epa

Huomenna 30.9.-08 avataan liikenteelle Pilotinkatu, jolle bussilinja 4:n reitti siirtyy 1.10.-08. Lappeenrannassa välimatka lentokentältä keskikaupungille on lyhyt, mutta bussi 4:llä lentokenttä saa suoran paikallislinjan keskustan kautta matkakeskukseen. Vaihdot uudelta lentokenttävuorolta paikallis- ja vakiovuoroille Sammonlahden ja yliopiston suuntaan sijoittuvat Leirin kaupunginosan pysäkeille. Keskustan pysäkeillä pääsee vaihtamaan esimerkiksi paikallis-, vakio- ja pikavuoroille Kaukaan, Lauritsalan ja Imatran suuntaan.

http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2008/09...200815944862/4

----------


## kemkim

Hienoa, että Lappeenrantaankin saadaan bussiyhteys lentoasemalta keskustaan! Matka on lyhyt, mutta 2 km on kuitenkin aika pitkä matka kävellä, jos sillä tavalla miettii. Bussi tarjoaa mukavuutta matkantekoon, mutta on taksia edullisempi ja ei edellytä mitään tilauksia ennalta. Kannattaisi tuon Fly Lappeenranta -yhtiön mainostaa tätä uutta kätevää bussiyhteyttä, jotta ihmiset sitä hoksaisivat käyttää. Vaikka matkustajia ei lentokentältä pahemmin tulisikaan, on Lappeenrannan onni, että lentokentän viereen on kaavoitettu pientaloalue. Sieltä löytyy sitä peruskysyntää pitämään linjaa yllä joka tapauksessa.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Lainaus sivulta http://kanava.etela-karjala.fi/Kiint...23&NakymaID=68:



> Ruoholammen alue, Lappeenrannan länsilaidalla, on kasvava ja kehittyvä asuinalue. Tavoitteena on n. 5 000 asukkaan uudenaikainen ja viihtyisä omakotiasumisen alue.


Lappeenrannan tekninen lautakunta 1.10.2008 esityslistan ulkopuoliset asiat:http://kokoushallinta.lappeenranta.f...0081535-11.PDF. Lainaus sivulta koskien Ruoholammen joukkoliikennettä:



> Tuotantojohtaja Leimi vastasi, että vielä tällä hetkellä oman reitin saamiseksi ei ole valmiuksia, koska alueella ei ole riittävää väestöpohjaa. Alueen rakentuessa ja kun sinne saadaan riittävästi asukkaita, asiaa tarkastellaan uudestaan.


Tällä hetkellä Ruoholammelle ei ole lainkaan paikallisliikenteen vuoroja ja matkahuollosta haku Lappeenranta-Märkälä antoi vain kaksi Merenlahteen menevää vuoroa. Linjalla 1 sentään pääsee kohtuullisen lähelle. Lyhimmillään matka on sentään alle kilometri. Toivottavasti alueen kehittyessä tuonne tulee parempi joukkoliikenne. Minkäs verran tuota aluetta on oikein rakennettu? Ruoholampi-haulla tuli ainakin vastaan asunnonmyynti-ilmoitus 2008 joulukuussa valmistuvasta rivitalosta Ruoholammella.

----------


## Makeone

Tuota asuinaluetta olen itsekin hieman miettinyt joukkoliikenteen kantilta ja tullut siihen tulokseen, että sinne voipi olla hankalaa määrätä omaa vuoroaan koska keskusta - lavola välillä on jo nyt aika paljon tarjontaa ja jopa peräkkäinajoa (ykkönen ja vitonen kourulasta). Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla linja kolmosen vuorojen jatkaminen sammonlahdenkatua ja edeleen merenlahdentietä uudelle alueelle, tosin ei kaikkia vuoroja, ja sittenkin ne vuorot jotka jatkaisivat ruoholammille eivät menisi kivisalmeen, mutta tuo vaatisi jonkinlaista säätämistä.

Merenlahden vuoroja taitaa kouluvuoden aikana olla peräti kolme suuntaansa, yksi vuoropari aamulla ja kaksi iltapäivällä, liikennöitsijänä Toimi Vento Ky

----------


## TEP70

Jossakin toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta tasataksasta. Mielestäni Lappeenrannassa kannattaisi ottaa tasataksa käyttöön ainakin sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa linjan pari viimeistä pysäkkiä menevät taksarajan yli. Se nyt on selvää, että Lauritsalan suuntaan ajettaessa taksaraja ylittyy. Mutta Skinnarilan kolme viimeistä pysäkkiä ovat keskustasta kyytiin noustaessa 9 km:n maksualueella. Näiltä pysäkeiltä myös nousee kyytiin huomattava osa linjojen käyttäjistä. Oma ongelmansa on se, että matkakeskukselle ajettaessa / sieltä kyytiin noustaessa taksaraja ylittyy myös. Eri kuljettajilta saa luonnollisesti eri vastauksen kysymykseen taksarajan sijainnista.

Jyväskylässä toteutettiin aikoinaan tasataksa yhdistämällä 6 km:n ja 9 km:n vyöhykkeet. Saman voisi tehdä Lappeenrannassakin.

----------


## Hartsa

> Jossakin toisessa ketjussa oli puhetta tasataksasta. Mielestäni Lappeenrannassa kannattaisi ottaa tasataksa käyttöön ainakin sellaisissa paikoissa, joissa linjan pari viimeistä pysäkkiä menevät taksarajan yli. Se nyt on selvää, että Lauritsalan suuntaan ajettaessa taksaraja ylittyy. Mutta Skinnarilan kolme viimeistä pysäkkiä ovat keskustasta kyytiin noustaessa 9 km:n maksualueella. Näiltä pysäkeiltä myös nousee kyytiin huomattava osa linjojen käyttäjistä. Oma ongelmansa on se, että matkakeskukselle ajettaessa / sieltä kyytiin noustaessa taksaraja ylittyy myös. Eri kuljettajilta saa luonnollisesti eri vastauksen kysymykseen taksarajan sijainnista.


Olen samaa mieltä että Lappeenrannassa pitäisi ottaa tasataksa käyttöön. Joutsenon alue voisi ehkä muodostaa oman vyöhykkeensä vaikka kunta liitetään Lappeenrantaan. Skinnarilaan ajaa kolme linjaa joista linja 5 ajaa suorinta reittiä ja linja 1 kiertelee eniten. Punkkerimäki on neljäs pysäkki yliopistolta ja on siis taksarajan sisällä keskustasta katsottuna. Jos pysäkiltä nousee bussiin numero 1 niin myydäänkö lippu sen perusteella kuinka pitkä matka siitä on lyhintä reittiä keskustaan vai bussin ajamien kilometrien mukaan?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olen samaa mieltä että Lappeenrannassa pitäisi ottaa tasataksa käyttöön. Joutsenon alue voisi ehkä muodostaa oman vyöhykkeensä vaikka kunta liitetään Lappeenrantaan. Skinnarilaan ajaa kolme linjaa joista linja 5 ajaa suorinta reittiä ja linja 1 kiertelee eniten. Punkkerimäki on neljäs pysäkki yliopistolta ja on siis taksarajan sisällä keskustasta katsottuna. Jos pysäkiltä nousee bussiin numero 1 niin myydäänkö lippu sen perusteella kuinka pitkä matka siitä on lyhintä reittiä keskustaan vai bussin ajamien kilometrien mukaan?


Ennen vanhaan kerrottiin, että ministeriön taksan mukaan maksu peritään suorimman bussireitin pituuden mukaan. Mikä lienee nykyinen käytäntö?

----------


## Hartsa

Bussikorttien hinnat nousevat 1.2.2009 Lappeenrannassa. Raakaöljyn hinta maksaa nyt kolmasosan siitä mitä viime kesänä ja bensiinikin on kesän jälkeen halventunut kolmanneksen. Henkilöautolla ajaminen siis halpenee. Lentoyhtiöt laskevat hintoja ja pääkaupunkiseudulla mm. Espoon ja Vantaan sisäisten arvolippujen hintoja laskettiin vuodenvaihteessa. Jos joukkoliikenteen käyttöä haluttaisiin lisätä niin kuukausilippujen pitäisi halventua eikä kallistua. Lappeenrannan kuukausikortin hinta nousee 50 eurosta 58 euroon ja seutulipun hinta 60 eurosta 70 euroon. Linkki hintoihin.

----------


## Miska

> Linkki hintoihin.


Pitääköhän tuo tosiaan paikkaansa, että Lappeenrannassa bussiyhtiöt saisivat korvauksen kaupungin tukemilla sarja- ja kausilipuilla tehdyistä matkoista kertalipun hinnan mukaan? Käsittääkseni yleisesti käytetty tapa on korvata liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön vahvistaman sarjalipputaksan mukainen hinta, joka on noin 30 % Matkahuollon kertalippuhintaa edullisempi. Sarjalipputaksaa voitaneen pitää kutakuinkin todellisia kustannuksia vastaavana, koska bussiyhtiöt ja Matkahuolto myyvät sarjalippujaan tähän hintaan ilman yhteiskunnan tukea.

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrannan teknillinen yliopisto juhli 40-vuotista taivaltaan pe 27.3.2009 ja huhujen mukaan ilmaisiin bussikuljetuksiin Skinnarilasta keskustan kautta jäähallille olisi ilmoittautunut niinkin paljon kuin yli 1000 osallistujaa. En itse ollut Skinnarilassa näkemässä, millainen automäärä siellä oikein oli ja minkä yhtiöiden kalustoa. Mahtoiko joku muu nähdä?

----------


## dima

Yliopistolta jäähallille ajoi Savonlinja yhdeksällä autolla, jokainen kolme kertaa. Mukana oli niin pikavuoro/tilausajokalustoa kuin katureitakin. Keskustasta jäähallille pääsi käsittääkseni Vennon kyydissä.

----------


## TEP70

1.5.2009 astuivat kesäaikataulut voimaan. Lahti-Luumäki-ratatöiden vuoksi junien ajoajat ovat pidentyneet ja viitosen lähtöajat ovat vastaavasti epäsäännöllisiä. No, tämähän on kai väliaikaista... toivottavasti... onhan? Jo ennen ratatyöhidastuksia osa junista on saapunut Lappeenrantaan yli puolen, jolloin viitosta on jouduttu muuttamaan.

Keskusta-Lauritsala-yhdistelmä muuttuu yhä surkuhupaisammaksi: sunnuntaisin pääsee keskustasta Lauritsalaan joka toinen tunti bussilla ja joka toinen tunti bussilla ja linjataksilla. Lähtöajat on helppo muistaa, ne ovat kaikilla samat eli .20.

----------


## tomi2

Näinhän siinä kävi, enää ei aikatauluja muistetakaan ulkoa ihan helpolla. Toisaalta on hyvä, että vähäinen bussiliikenne edes yrittää palvella junamatkustajiakin.

Kalustopuolella Autolinjojen rappio syvenee. Säfflejen linjakilvet ovat useimmiten pimeinä, termostaatit tai jotkut venttiilit vuotavat (jonka seurauksena patterit kuumina vaikka olisi hellepäivä), penkkejä on rikki tai muuten vaan irrallaan... voivoi.

- Tomi

----------


## Epa

Savonlinjan johdossa on ehkä päätelty, että järjestelmällisyyttä arvostavat saksalaiset matkailijat eivät talouden taantuman vuoksi kulje Huhtiniemen retkeilymajalle bussilla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Se, että istuimia on rikottu jne, johtuu matkustajista - ei linja-autoyhtiöstä. Patterien lämpenemis ongelmaa on varmasti muuallakin, ja periaatteessa lämmöt saa poikki moottoritilasta, vaikka tietysti se on hätäratkaisu. Jos katsotaan kaluston uusimistahtia, ei Savonlinjalla ole lainkaan häpeämistä - mutta tietysti huoltoon voi aina panostaa enemmän. Jotenkin turhan tuikkaa kritiikkiä tuntuu yhtiö saavan yleensäkin, vaikka hoitaa sinänsä asiansa hyvin.

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrannassa on kyllä muutamia kestokritiikin kohteita. Tyhjäkäyttämällä autoja poltetaan hukkaan varmasti vuositasolla merkittävä määrä polttoainetta. Ei ole ollenkaan tavatonta, että 15-20 minuutin seisonta-ajoiksikin autot jätetään aina ja kaikkialla käyntiin. Samalla pilataan joukkoliikenteen imagoa kaupungissa, kun etenkin keskustan pysäkkien lähistöllä sijaitsevat liiketilat saavat jatkuvasti nauttia dieselinkärystä. Eivätkö ne uudehkot autot muka lähde käyntiin edes kesällä, jos niitä erehtyisi päätepysäkeillä sammuttamaan? Pitääkö joku päivä kysyä poliisilta, mitä mieltä he ovat 20 minuutin tyhjäkäynnistä?

Toinen kummastuksen aihe on autojen sisäsiisteys. Tai siis sen puute. Tuntuu, että Lappeenrannassa ei pestä autojen sisätiloja koskaan, niin järkyttäviä pölykerroksia on useissa autoissa nähty. On mukava matkustaa bussilla, kun penkille istuessa ilmoille pelmahtaa muhkea pölypilvi.

----------


## TEP70

Entinen Hyvinkään Liikenteen (?) #14, NCJ-193 eli pieni Neoplan N 8008 -matala ajeli tänään Lappeenrannassa Palvelulinja-teksti kilvissään. Mitään liikennöitsijän tunnuksia en kyllä missään päin autoa huomannut. AKE antaa omistajaksi Reise-Gast Oy, Lappeenranta eli kai tuo sitten ihan oikeassa liikenteessä on.

----------


## dima

Onhan  tuo ollut täällä jo vuosia. Liikennöitsijän nimi lukee keskellä keulaa.

----------


## Hartsa

Lappeenrannan kaupunki on avannut kyselyn jossa voi antaa palautetta paikallis- ja seutuliikenteestä. Kysely on auki syyskuun loppuun asti ja se löytyy tästä linkistä

http://www.lappeenranta.fi/?newsid=4...ageid=3&NEWS=1

----------


## tomi2

Etelä-Saimaa kirjoittaa tänään 14.9.2009 seuraavaa osoitteessa http://www.esaimaa.fi/Uutiset---Uuti...200917689489/5





> Kuljettajat kertovat himmeistä ikkunoista, rikkinäisistä lämmityksistä ja kesken ajon sippaavista autoista. Savonlinja Oy kiistää kaikki väitteet.  TIINA SUOMALAINEN
> 
> Monet Lappeenrannan lähi- ja paikallisliikenteen linja-autot ovat kuljettajien mielestä huonossa kunnossa. Vanhat autot ovat rempallaan niin, että ajomukavuudesta ei ole tietoakaan. Joskus jopa liikenneturvallisuus voi vaarantua. Näin kertovat Etelä-Saimaan haastattelemat linja-autonkuljettajat.
> 
> Savonlinja-yhtiöihin kuuluvan Autolinjat Oy:n kuljettajien mukaan kalusto-ongelmat ovat jatkuneet pitkään. Viime aikoina parannusta on kuitenkin tapahtunut, muun muassa kuljettajan istuimia on vaihdettu ja huonokuntoisimpia autoja poistettu käytöstä. Ongelmia on kuitenkin yhä.
> 
> - Emme näe ikkunoista ulos, koska ikkunat ovat himmeitä. Mittarit eivät toimi, nopeutta ajetaan summamutikassa. Mittariston varoitusvalot ovat rikki. Ratin juuresta paistaa maa, koska suojakumit puuttuvat. Tuulilasit ovat halki, häikäisysuojat nippusiteillä kiinni. Hallintalaitteissa on vikaa, luettelee eräs kuljettaja.
> 
> Hän on valokuvannut vikoja ja ilmoittanut niistä suoraan poliisille. Kerran hän soitti poliisit paikalle, kun ajoi autoa, jonka ABS-järjestelmä ei toiminut.
> ...


Näin matkustajankin näkökulmasta on helppoa allekirjoittaa suuri osa kuljettajien mielipiteistä.

- Tomi

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miksi esim. harmaalasiset autot päästetään katsastuksessa läpi? Onko asemalla pelko menettää iso asiakas, mikäli alkaa vaatimaan vikojen korjaamista/jälkinäyttöä?

----------


## Vanha Väinö

> Miksi esim. harmaalasiset autot päästetään katsastuksessa läpi? Onko asemalla pelko menettää iso asiakas, mikäli alkaa vaatimaan vikojen korjaamista/jälkinäyttöä?


Ja jotain muitakin vikoja on löytynyt heti,seuraavalla viikolla,katsastuksen jälkeen
eli ajoon vaikuttavia kriittisiä vikoja,jonka takia auto on sitten jäänyt linjalle,odottamaan hinuria.. :Tongue: 
Eli jotenkin hellä kätistä katsastusta täällä harrastetaan :Tongue:

----------


## Epa

Etelä-Karjalan seutuliikenteen yksi ongelmakohta on tänään esillä alueen maakuntalehdessä: http://www.esaimaa.fi/Uutiset---Uuti...200917738160/5

----------


## Epa

Päivän myönteinen uutinen Etelä-Karjalasta kertoo, että Air Baltic aloittaa marraskuussa lennot Lappeenrannasta Tallinnaan ja Riikaan. Lahdesta ja Kouvolasta uusi yhteys voi useinkin olla nopein reitti Baltiaan, koska Helsinki-Vantaan raideyhteys vielä puuttuu. Uusi lentoreitti kerännee matkustajia Pohjois-Karjalaa ja Etelä-Savoa myöten.

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteellä on edessään haasteellinen tehtävä siirtää tehokkaasti Baltiaan menijöitä matkakeskuksen junayhteyksiltä Suomen vanhimmalle lentoasemalle. 

http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2009/10...200917777846/4

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Päivän myönteinen uutinen Etelä-Karjalasta kertoo, että Air Baltic aloittaa marraskuussa lennot Lappeenrannasta Tallinnaan ja Riikaan. Lahdesta ja Kouvolasta uusi yhteys voi useinkin olla nopein reitti Baltiaan, koska Helsinki-Vantaan raideyhteys vielä puuttuu. Uusi lentoreitti kerännee matkustajia Pohjois-Karjalaa ja Etelä-Savoa myöten.
> 
> Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteellä on edessään haasteellinen tehtävä siirtää tehokkaasti Baltiaan menijöitä matkakeskuksen junayhteyksiltä Suomen vanhimmalle lentoasemalle.


En usko, että tuonne lentokentälle kuitenkaan kovin paljoa bussilla matkustajia tulisi. Uskoisin, että lentokentälle menijät saadaan mahtumaan linjalle 4, jolla tarvittaessa pikkubussilla liikennöitäviä vuoroja voisi muuttaa normikokoisella kalustolla ajettavaksi. Ajettiinko kesällä pelkästään pikkubussilla tuota linjaa?   

Suurimman osan ajasta matkustajamäärät tuolla linjalla ovat sen verran pieniä, että lisämatkustajat eivät olisi ollenkaan pahasta. Se olisi todella mukava Mäntylän yhteyksien kannalta, jos linjan aikatauluissa otettaisiin paremmin huomioon junien aikataulut. Bussi menee tällä hetkellä matkakeskuksen ohi läheistä katua pitkin, mutta tarvittaessahan varmaan joku vuoro voisi koukata matkakeskuksen kautta.

----------


## tomi2

Autolinjojen kalusto sentään lopultakin uusiutuu: Tänään linjalla 5 ajeli uudenkarhea Savonlinjat 872, Irisbus Crossway LE. Auton matalassa etu- ja keskiosassa on tilavaa, koska käytävän molemmin puolin on vain yksittäisiä istuimia. Korkealattiaisessa takaosassa taas on hieman ahtaat tunnelmat, joita takaoven puute ei ainakaan helpota. 

- Tomi

----------


## Vanha Väinö

http://yle.fi/alueet/etela-karjala/2...t_1292179.html



> Paikallisbussien kunnosta erilaiset näkemykset
> julkaistu tänään klo 07:42, päivitetty tänään klo 11:43 
> 
> Kuva: YLE/Etelä-Karjala
> Artikkeliin liittyvä ääni- ja kuvamateriaali:http://194.252.88.111/eae-logger/Log...ksia+busseista. ms Kuuntele kaupunkilaisten kokemuksia busseista.
> 
> Lappeenrantalaiset ovat olleet tyytymättömiä paikallisbussien liikennöintiin. Savonlinjat Oy pitää moitteita bussien huonosta kunnosta aiheettomina. 
> 
> Lappeenrantalaiset asiakkaat ovat olleet tyytymättömiä paikallisbussien liikennöintiin, kun joitakin autoja on jäänyt reitille ja bussien yleiskunto on vaihteleva. 
> ...

----------


## Hartsa

Tänään matkustin bussilla numero 3 ja keskiovien kohdalta kuului koko matkan ikävää vinkumista. Ilmeisesti joku paineilmaletku tai vastaava vuoti.

----------


## tomi2

Yle uutisoi seuraavaa:

http://yle.fi/alueet/etela-karjala/2...a_1422003.html




> Artikkeliin liittyvä ääni- ja kuvamateriaali
> 
> http://www.yle.fi/media/asxgen.php?f...SIEN_KUNTO.wmv
> 
> Katso Kaakkois-Suomen tv-uutisten juttu, jossa asiaa pohtivat kuljettaja, omistaja ja poliisi.
> 
> Paikallisliikenteen linja-autojen kunto huolestuttaa niin kuljettajia kuin poliisiakin. Linja-autojen kuljettajiat ovat havainneet autoissa lukuisia vikoja. Kuljettajien terveys on myös koetuksella.
> 
> Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kuljettajat ovat havainneet linja-autoissa vikoja muun muuassa jarruissa, renkaissa, ikkunoissa ja mittaristoissa. Poliisi on määrännyt yhden auton kesken ajon valvontatarkastukseen jarrujen takia.
> ...

----------


## aki

Olisiko jollakulla laittaa listaa autolinjojen Lappeenrannan paikkurikalustosta kun sitä jatkuvasti niin huonoksi ja vanhaksi moititaan, itse olen päässyt käsitykseen ettei se nyt niin hirveän vanhaa ole, eikös siellä ole mm.-99 säfflejä, -01 setroja ja  PK-seudulta siirrettyjä -03 ikaruksia. Eihän nuo ole ollenkaan vanhoja verrattuna vaikkapa Kuopion, Lahden tai Oulun korkeisiin 80-luvun lopun ja 90-luvun alun korkeisiin katureihin. Tietysti jos kalustosta ei pidetä huolta niin äkkiä uusikin auto menee huonoon kuntoon.

----------


## vompatti

> itse olen päässyt käsitykseen ettei se nyt niin hirveän vanhaa ole, eikös siellä ole mm.-99 säfflejä, -01 setroja ja  PK-seudulta siirrettyjä -03 ikaruksia. Eihän nuo ole ollenkaan vanhoja verrattuna vaikkapa Kuopion, Lahden tai Oulun korkeisiin 80-luvun lopun ja 90-luvun alun korkeisiin katureihin. Tietysti jos kalustosta ei pidetä huolta niin äkkiä uusikin auto menee huonoon kuntoon.


Ymmärsit asian aivan oikein: kalusto on huonokuntoista, kun siitä ei pidetä huolta. Autoissa on niin paksu pölykerros, ettei niitä uskoisi noin nuoriksi. Parin minuutin istumisen jälkeen pöly tuntuu jo kurkussa. Joistakin autoista puuttuu penkkejä, hätävasaroista on vähintään puolet hävinnyt. Nuo Ikarukset ovat olleet sen verran vähän aikaa Lappeenrannassa, että ne vielä ovatkin hyväkuntoisia.

Matkustajan näkökulmasta huonoimmassa kunnossa ovat Säfflet. Matkustajan kannalta Setrojen suurin ongelma on takaovi. Joko takaovi on pysyvästi suljettu tai se ei muuten vain avaudu. Minä en varmuudella muista Sarana-Setran takimmaisen oven ikinä olleenkaan auki. Korkealattiaisessa kaksiovisessa Setrassa on myös takaovi usein koko matkan kiinni.

----------


## dima

> Olisiko jollakulla laittaa listaa autolinjojen Lappeenrannan paikkurikalustosta...


Tässä listaa:

Säfflet: 116,117,121,122,123,132 (vm 1997)
             583, 584,586 (vm 1999)

Lahti 402et: 111 (vm 1996) ja 137 (vm 1992)

Setrat: 678,679,680 (vm 2002) ja nivel-Setra 560 (vm 1991)

Ikarukset: 693,697,698,699 (vm 2003)

Irisbus: 872 (vm 2009)

Nivel-Setraa lukuunottamatta kaikki ovat matalalattiaisia.

Vara-autoina käytetään yleensä Lahti 401iä 474 ja 475.

----------


## TRe

Ajaakos Autolinjat Imatralla muuta katuria kun palvelulinjaa 3 ?
Ajetaankos se pikkubussilla (taisin itse viimeksi bongata 763:n) ?

----------


## Skurubisin

> Tässä listaa:
> 
> Säfflet: 116......
> .... ja 475.


Tuo tarkoitaa että kaluston keksi-ikä on vähän pikkasen pälle 10 vuotta. Onko se paljon Suomen maassa, tuon kokoisissa kaupungeissa ja yleisesti?

----------


## J_J

> Tuo tarkoitaa että kaluston keksi-ikä on vähän pikkasen pälle 10 vuotta. Onko se paljon Suomen maassa, tuon kokoisissa kaupungeissa ja yleisesti?


Keski-ikää enemmän mielestäni ratkaisee kaluston kunto (eli ylläpito = huolto- ja korjaustoiminnan taso). Jossain auto päätyy viidessä vuodessa ongelmajätteeksi, toisaalla 15 vuotias on vielä aivan kelpo kuljettamaan matkustavaisia paikasta a paikkaan b...

----------


## dima

> Ajaakos Autolinjat Imatralla muuta katuria kun palvelulinjaa 3 ?
> Ajetaankos se pikkubussilla (taisin itse viimeksi bongata 763:n) ?


Samaan pakettiin kuuluu myös palvelulinja 2P, ja noita ajetaan nimenomaan tuolla 763:lla.

----------


## TEP70

Mahtaako olla jokapäiväistä, että Irisbus 872 on linjalla 9? Tänään 22.3. auto oli lähdössä 18:45 Kariniemestä. Matkustajia keskustaan tullessa kaksi.

Ikarus 697:ssä vaikuttaisivat sisävalot toimivan ovia avattaessa juuri päinvastoin kuin pitäisi: ne himmenevät, kun ovet avataan ja kirkastuvat leikkaussaliasentoon, kun ovet suljetaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TEP70

Eilen 26.3. Lappeenrannassa oli liikkeellä auto 193 eli Volvo B10M / Wiima K202 vm. 1993. Mahtaakohan tämä laatuauto olla vain tilapäisellä visiitillä vai onko tullut jäädäkseen?

----------


## dima

Eiköhän tuo ole tullut jäädäkseen, koska sehän on maalattu uudestaan ja teipattu Autolinjojen nimi kylkeen.

----------


## TEP70

Autossa 698 (Ikarus) paistaa päivä yhden avattavan sivuikkunan alta ja koko lasielementti rymisee kuopissa. Koskahan se putoaa? Ja nyt kun on taas kevätpölyn aika, alkavat autot olla sisältä aika järkyttävässä kunnossa. Tuleehan ne tietysti siivottua asiakkaiden vaatteilla joka päivä.

----------


## TEP70

Irisbus 872:ssa on sisällä islanninkielisiä hätäuloskäyntitekstejä. Onkohan Savonlinja saanut tämän auton edullisesti joltakin vaikeuksiin ajautuneelta islantilaiselta liikennöitsijältä jo ennen kuin auto on toimitettu perille?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan Savonlinja saanut tämän auton edullisesti joltakin vaikeuksiin ajautuneelta islantilaiselta liikennöitsijältä jo ennen kuin auto on toimitettu perille?


Suomeen tullessaan sekä 871 että 872 olivat Strætón (Reykjavikin alueen kaupunkibussiliikennöitsijä) keltaisissa väreissä.

----------


## vompatti

Tulipa taas käytyä lappeen Rannassa. Tässä hieman raporttia.

Sunnuntaina matkustin vuoden 2003 Setralla. Ainoa kunnolla toimiva ovi oli keskiovi. Etuovi ei auennut joka pysäkillä eikä takaovikaan (tosin minä en odotakaan, että takaovi toimisi Savonlinjan Setroissa). Ja kun lopulta pysäytysnapitkaan eivät toimineet, kävi kuljettaja vaihtamassa auton. Kuljettaja esitteli minulle vaihdossa saamaansa ruåtsalaista autoa: ratti mureni käsiin ja kuljettajan kädet olivat siksi mustat.

Torstaina matkustin Irisbusilla, vm 2009. Bussissa oli yksi hätävasara ja neljä tyhjää pidikettä seinillä. Määrääkö joku laki, montako vasaraa pitää bussissa olla? Riittääkö yksi? Tuosta viime vuoden autosta ei varmaan pääse onnettomuustilanteessa lasin läpi ilman vasaraa.

Keskustan läpi ajavat heilurilinjat ovat saaneet uuden merkityksen Lappeenrannassa. Linjaa 1 ajetaan sunnuntaisin yliopistolta keskustaan. Keskustassa onkin sitten 30 minuutin odotus, jos meinaa jatkaa samalla linjalla vaikkapa keskussairaalaan. Linjoja 1 ja 2 ajetaan joka toinen tunti keskustasta itään. Onneksi joku linjataksi paikkaa tilannetta. Toiseen suuntaan - idästä yliopistolle - linja 1 on heilurilinja.

Päättelin aikatauluista, että linjoja 1 ja 2 ajetaan sunnuntaisin yhteisesti kahdella autolla. Linjoilla 4 ja 5 on kummallakin yksi auto. Koko sunnuntailiikenne hoidetaan siis neljällä autolla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vasaroista...en ole koskaan kuullut, että niitä olisi kukaan kuljettaja tai asentaja varastanut. Matkustajat ne vie, ja sitten parutaan, kun niitä ei ole. Ylipäätään alle vuodessa tuhotaan uusien autojen takaosat kaikenmaailman töhryillä yms., ja ehjät istuimet revitään riekaleiksi. Sen jälkeen voikin taas moittia yhtiötä epäsiisteistä autoista. Tämä siis yleisestiottaen ympäri Suomea.

----------


## TEP70

> Torstaina matkustin Irisbusilla, vm 2009. Bussissa oli yksi hätävasara ja neljä tyhjää pidikettä seinillä. Määrääkö joku laki, montako vasaraa pitää bussissa olla? Riittääkö yksi? Tuosta viime vuoden autosta ei varmaan pääse onnettomuustilanteessa lasin läpi ilman vasaraa.


Todellakin, matkustajien mukana ne autoista ulos kulkeutuvat. En nyt tässä lähde leimaamaan mitään ikäryhmää, jokaisella on siitä varmaan omat käsityksensä. Harvempi eläkeläinen niitä varmaan kuitenkaan repii.

Eivätkös vasarat ole katsastusvaruste? Eli kerran vuoteen huollon on niitä joka autoon vähintään täydennettävä. On varmasti melko turhauttavaa ja käsittääkseni ne vasarat eivät edes ole mitään kovin edullisia esineitä.

----------


## antti

Pikkuisen menee kauaksi Lappeenrannasta, mutta Virossa on ilmeisesti myös ongelma häviävistä vasaroista, niin Tallinnassa MRP-Liinid on ratkaissut ongelman:    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/33195760-211_60586   kaikki vasarat edessä tuulilasin päällä, ilmeisesti katsastusvaade on neljä vasaraa, muttei sen tarkempaa täsmäohjetta. Autobussikoondisen letkubusseissa on viisikin vasaraa kaikki kuskin kabiinissa ja taaempana autossa vain tarra "haamer asub juhi juuress"

----------


## GT8N

Havainnoin 2007, että Genevessä ainakin Volvo 7000A-nivelautoissa etuoven yläpuolella oli 8 vasaraa kuljettajan valvovan silmän alla. *köhköh* Voisi varmaan kokeilla täälläkin?

----------


## tomi2

Havainto Lappeenrannasta:

Linjojen 1 ja 3 uusia pysäkkejä on tänään alettu rakentaa Teknologiapuistonkadulle ja Teekkarikadulle. Linjat siirtyvät uudelle reitille viikon kuluttua, 1.10.2010. 

- Tomi

----------


## TEP70

Uusi Scala 919 oli eilen 29.9. illalla linjalla 5.

----------


## dima

> . Matkustajan kannalta Setrojen suurin ongelma on takaovi. Joko takaovi on pysyvästi suljettu tai se ei muuten vain avaudu. Minä en varmuudella muista Sarana-Setran takimmaisen oven ikinä olleenkaan auki. Korkealattiaisessa kaksiovisessa Setrassa on myös takaovi usein koko matkan kiinni.





> Sunnuntaina matkustin vuoden 2003 Setralla. Ainoa kunnolla toimiva ovi oli keskiovi. Etuovi ei auennut joka pysäkillä eikä takaovikaan (tosin minä en odotakaan, että takaovi toimisi Savonlinjan Setroissa).


Kommentoin nyt hiukan tätä takaoviasiaa.

Lappeenrannan kaupunkiliikenteessä on neljä Setraa. Niistä yksi on korkealattianen nivel-Setra, SL-560, ja kolme on matalalattiasta, 678, 679 ja 680.

Nivel-Setran ovi järjestys on 1+2+1. Tässä autossa tosiaan takaovi ei ole käytössä. Osittain se on myös turvallisuuskysymys: autolla ajetaan vain koululaislinjaa 3k, ja on ihan järkevää käyttää vain keskiovea, jotta lapset eivät poukkoile ihan mihin sattuu. Eikä kukaan jää oven väliin.

Matalissa Setroissa 678 ja 680 ei ole takaovea ikinä ollutkaan.

Sitten on tämä 679, josta takaovi löytyy. Miksi sitä ei käytetä? No se johtuu varmaan siitä, että useimmat kuskit eivät tiedä miten se aukeaa, tai muuten vaan eivät sitä halua käyttää. 

Tämän takaoven käyttö vaatii myös matkustajalta toimia. oven vieressä on nappi, josta pitää painaa, kun haluaa takaa ulos. Sitten kuskin pitää kääntää kojelaudasta pysäkkijarru  päälle, ja painaa ovien avausnappia. Ja katso, myös takaovi on auki.

----------


## vompatti

Kiitokset selvennyksestä!




> Tämän takaoven käyttö vaatii myös matkustajalta toimia. oven vieressä on nappi, josta pitää painaa, kun haluaa takaa ulos.


Tuota nappia kun painaa, syttyy punaisella palamaan lupaava teksti: "Ovi aukeaa pysäkillä". Matkustajahan tuossa tuntee itsensä petetyksi, kun ei ovi aukenekaan vaan joutuu kävelemään liukastetulla lattialla keskiovelle.

Rainer toisessa viestiketjussa muistutti meitä siitä, että Lappeenrannassa on joskus ollut bussilinja 26. Millaisia linjat olivat sinä aikana, kun kaksinumeroiset linjatunnukset olivat käytössä? Miten nuo linjat oli numeroitu? Ja olivatkos kaikki numerot käytössä yhdestä alkaen...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenranta, pe 22.10., iltapäivä

SL 919 (Scala) / 5

----------


## dima

> Rainer toisessa viestiketjussa muistutti meitä siitä, että Lappeenrannassa on joskus ollut bussilinja 26. Millaisia linjat olivat sinä aikana, kun kaksinumeroiset linjatunnukset olivat käytössä? Miten nuo linjat oli numeroitu? Ja olivatkos kaikki numerot käytössä yhdestä alkaen...


Talvikaudella 1995-1996 linjat olivat:

21 Kiiskinmäki-Keskusta-Hyrymäki/Rautatieasema (osa vuoroista siis asemalle ja osa Hyrymäkeen)

22 Mustola/Hovinpelto-Keskusta

26/K Skinnarila-Keskusta-Kaukas

33 Kivisalmi-Keskusta

34 Karhuvuori-Kuusela

Kaikilla linjoilla on ollut paljon poikkeuksia (asemalle, Armilan Sairaalalle ym)

Nykyiset linjat ja linjanumerot tulivat kesäliikenteen alusta 1997.

----------


## TEP70

> Lappeenranta, pe 22.10., iltapäivä
> 
> SL 919 (Scala) / 5


Tämä on vakiosijoitus eli joka päivä se siellä on ollut jo noin kuukauden.

Mikähän on syynä siihen, että linjan 4 ruuhka-autolla on iltapäivällä kierrosaika 65 minuuttia, kun kokopäiväautolle riittää tunti? Mikä osa ruuhka-auton ajosta on niin kuormittunut, ettei tunnin kierrosaika riitä? Tästä saatiin taas uusi kaunis vaeltava vuoroväli yhdelle linjalle.

----------


## TEP70

Ti 26.10.

Auto 193 (Wiima K202) tuli varikolta kohti matkakeskusta kilvitettynä linjalle Lappeenranta-Savitaipale.  :Smile:  Kyseessä on täytynyt olla klo 16.15 lähtevä vuoro.

Sinänsä varsin hauskaa, että periaatteessa millä tahansa Savonlinja-konsernin autolla voi kilpien puolesta ajaa mitä tahansa linjaa.

----------


## TEP70

Viikko sitten viikonloppuna (13.-14.11.) juhli Nordkalk Oy satavuotista historiaansa Lappeenrannassa ja yleisölle oli järjestetty ilmaisia kiertoajeluja tehdasalueella. Lauritsalasta ja Sammonlahdesta lähti kuljetuksia 15 minuutin välein noin klo 10-14 molempina päivinä ja keskustasta "jatkuvasti". Varmaan 20 autoa oli vähintään ajamassa tuota tilausajoa, kalusto laidasta laitaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Su 20.2.

SL 919 (Scala) / 1,3

Linja 1, Z-lähtö klo 14.30 Yliopistolta, matkustin Kornetinkadulta keskustaan, bussi yli puolillaan. Onko tavallista?

----------


## dima

Ei varmaan ollut linjalla 3 sunnuntaina yhtään autoa...

Kyllä Lappeenrannassakin on nähty matkustajia bussissa, eli ei se ihan tavatonta ole että sunnuntainakin on auto puolillaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei varmaan ollut linjalla 3 sunnuntaina yhtään autoa...


Ohops!  :Redface:  Tarkoitin linjaa 2.

----------


## TEP70

Helmikuun kovilla pakkasilla käväisin kerran keskustasta Skinnarilassa ja takaisin. Huomasin sitten kantapään kautta, että useilla pysäkeillä oli vuoden vanhat aikataulut, ei siis edes viime kesän aikatauluja, vaan viime talven aikataulut. Ja tietysti yritin heti vuoroon, jonka lähtöaika oli muuttunut. Kuuluukohan Lappeenrannassa aikataulujen vaihtaminen pysäkeille kaupungille vai liikennöitsijälle? En yhtään yllättyisi, jos kaupungille, sen verran vasemmalla kädellä täällä joukkoliikenneasioita hoidetaan.

----------


## Piirka

> sen verran vasemmalla kädellä täällä joukkoliikenneasioita hoidetaan.


Hoidetaan sitä muuallakin vasemmalla kädellä. Joskus välittyy kuva, että joukkoliikenneasioita hoidetaan suorastaan kädettömästi.

Kuopiossa kaupungin nettisivujen joukkoliikenneosiossa linkitetään vain suurimman yhtiön sivuille, kun vuodenvaihteen jälkeen numeroituja linjoja liikennöi peräti kaksi muuta yhtiötä.

Jyväskylässä muutettiin maaliskuun alussa kaupunkilippujärjestelmä kattamaan matkustamista myös muiden kuin monopoliyhtiön vuoroissa. Kuopion tyyliin ei Jyväskylän kaupungin kotisivuilta tätä tietoa irtoa, vaan siellä linkitetään monopoliyhtiön sivuille. Monopoliyhtiö ei tietenkään mainosta tätä uutta lippujärjestelyä, vaan tietoa pitää osata etsiä Matkahuollon sivuilta. Näin monopoliyhtiö pitää huolen siitä ettei kukaan edes vahingossa astuisi väärän yhtiön bussiin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

"HSL" olisi ratkaisu Lappeenrannan, Jyväskylän, Kuopion ym. kaupunkien vasenkätisyyteen. Tosin sananlaskukin tietää, että _hyvää ei saa halvalla_.

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrannassa siirrettiin linjat 1 ja 3 kulkemaan Teknologiapuistonkatua pitkin joskus syksyllä. Työpaikkaani lähinnä on kuvassa näkyvä pysäkki, jolla ei ole syvennystä - tämä on varsin yleistä Lappeenrannassa. Mutta se, että pysäkille ei ole aurattu odotustilaa tai kulkureittiä matkustajille koko talvena, on jo juurikin täydellistä kädettömyyttä. Pysäkille täytyy kävellä pitkin autokaistaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Havaintoja viikoilta 23 ja 24:

Eräällä pysäkillä Taipalsaarentiellä lukee näin: "Tillikka, 33 Kivisalmi". Kilpi on siis 14 vuotta vanha!  :Biggrin: 

Erään Säfflen toinen keskioven lehti ei olisi halunnut aueta, niin kuljettaja kävi sitä pari kertaa potkaisemassa, niin johan aukesi!  :Biggrin:  Muutenkin Säfflejen pariovista toinen lehti temppuilee yleensä aina.

Yhtenä päivänä linjan 2 kuljettaja ajoi ilmeisesti aika kovaa, koska bussi oli Koulukadun pysäkillä (Kivisalmeen päin) jo klo 8.00, kun lähtöaika on klo 8.10.

----------


## Hartsa

Miksi Lappeenrannassa ei ole käytössä kombi/dual interface kortteja vaikka valmiudet sellaisten lukemiseen ovat olemassa?

----------


## TEP70

Tämä ei nyt liity varsinaisesti Lappeenrannan liikenteeseen, mutta Lappeenrannan paloaseman pihalle on ilmestynyt entinen PTA 149, Wiima K202 (BBP-149). Mahtaakohan se kokea lähitulevaisuudessa lopullisen tuhon?

----------


## aki

Savonlinja-konserniin kuuluva autolinjat on joutumassa oikeuteen työturvallisuuden laiminlyöntiepäilyn takia http://yle.fi/alueet/etela-karjala/2...a_2837834.html AKT:n asianajaja Juha Jakonen toteaa mm. näin: "tapausta tutkittaessa on ilmennyt, että tällainen tilanne on jatkunut autolinjoissa jo yli kymmenen vuotta. Siellä on tiedetty homevikaisista autoista. Tällaista juttua ei lähdettäisi ajamaan, ellei meillä olisi vahva näyttö siitä, että monilla muillakin kuljettajilla on ollut terveysoireita huonokuntoisista linja-autoista"

----------


## Hartsa

Mielestäni rautatieasemalle kulkevia bussivuoroja pitäisi lisätä, ainakin sunnuntaisin. Sunnutai-iltaisin linja 5 kulkee tunnin välein mikä on aivan liian harva vuoroväli. Periaatteessa Helsingin suunnasta tulevilta junilta on bussiyhteys noin 10 minuutin odottelun jälkeen mutta usein juna-aikatauluihin ei voi luottaa. Esimerkiksi viime sunnuntaina sr1 hajosi Kouvolan asemalle ja siksi IC11 saapui Lappeenrantaan puoli tuntia myöhässä ja seuraavaa bussia piti odottaa puoli tuntia. Mikäli bussivuorojen lisääminen ei ole mahdollista niin aseman aukioloaikaa voisi pidentää klo 21 -> 21.30 jotta IC11 saapumisen jälkeen olisi lämmin paikka odottaa 21.30 lähtevää bussia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Autolinjojen Scala 919 on saanut LTY:n kokomainokset ylleen, samoin kuin Yliopiston päätepysäkkikin.

----------


## dima

Tänään on Lappeenrannassa joukkoliikenneseminaari: 


> http://yle.fi/alueet/etela-karjala/2...a_3208767.html


Tänään myös on ensimmäistä päivää linjalla tuo uusi Scala #949

----------


## TEP70

> Autolinjojen Scala 919 on saanut LTY:n kokomainokset ylleen, samoin kuin Yliopiston päätepysäkkikin.


Ei oikeastaan yliopiston mainokset, vaan yliopiston Green Campus -projektin mainokset. Ja niitä tarroja on pitänyt läiskiä myös ikkunoihin siten, että useilta istumapaikoilta ei nyt näe ulos.

Varsinainen vihreä kampus on tosiaan kyseessä, kun katsoo pihalla vuosi vuodelta paisuvaa henkilöautojen määrää. Ja nyt kun AMK pakattiin vielä samalle alueelle, on saatu aikaan katkeamattomia autojonoja ja tukkeutuvia risteyksiä. Onneksi nämä ovat tässä kaupungissa kuitenkin melko lyhytkestoisia ilmiöitä.

----------


## tomi2

> Eiköhän tuo ole tullut jäädäkseen, koska sehän on maalattu uudestaan ja teipattu Autolinjojen nimi kylkeen.


193 (http://www.saunalahti.fi/~rvleino/bu....php?bussi=183 )kulkee näemmä edelleen, tällä viikolla ajanut linjaa 9. AIkamoinen ikiliikkuja.

- Tomi

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinjan 697 on saanut ylleen Hyvis-mainokset. Oli tänään linjalla 2.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannassa on julkaistu Lappeenrannan joukkoliikenne 2020 -raportti (Lappeenrannan kaupungin joukkoliikennepoliittinen ohjelma), jossa kerrotaan kuinka joukkoliikennettä aiotaan kehittää vuoteen 2020 mennessä.

Muun muuassa tällaista on suunniteltu:




> Lappeenrannan kaupunki kilpailuttaa paikallisliikenteensä erikseen laadittavan kilpailutussuunnitelman mukaisesti.
> 
> Kilpailuttamissuunnitelman mukaanostettavasta liikenteestä muodostetaan kustannustehokkaasti liikennöitäviä kokonaisuuksiapienten liikennöitsijöiden osallistuminen mahdollistetaan hyväksymällä tarjousyhteenliittymätlähtökohtana on määritelty palvelutaso ja  joukkoliikennepoliittinen ohjelmatarjouspyynnössä tarkennetaan kalustolta ja palvelulta edellytettävä vähimmäistasoetäkorttitekniikkaa hyödynnetään





> Viimeistään vuonna 2014 otetaan käyttöön taksavyöhykkeet ja keskustavyöhykkeellä tasataksa sekä kerta- että sarjalipuissa. Paikallisliikenteessä siirrytään etäkorttitekniikan käyttöön, jolla lyhennetään pysäkkiaikoja. Lipputuotteissa huomioidaan kaikki ikäryhmät ja päivittäiskäyttäjien lisäksi myös aktiivisatunnaiskäyttäjät.





> Tavoitteena on, että kaikki kaupungin ostama henkilöliikenne on kaikille avointa ja erilliskuljetuksien määrä minimoidaan. Ostoliikenteen kustannuksia hallitaan hyödyntämällä kutsuperusteista syöttöliikennettä ja yhdistämällä asiointiyhteyksiä koulukuljetuksiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannassa 14.8.2012 alkaen tapahtuvia muutoksia:

1. Linja 2 reittimuutos arkipäivisin ( ma-pe) Harapaisissa, palvelee jatkossa paremmin Harapaisentien kerrostalo asukkaita sekä S-Marketin asiakkaita 

- reitti jatkaa Hovinpellolta tultaessa Kaakkoiskaari/S-Market-Kärrinkatu-Harapaisentie 
- keskustasta reitti poikkeaa Hietalankadulta Harapaisentie-Kärrinkatu-Kaakkoiskaari 
- muutos koskee vain arkipäiviä, la-su reitti kulkee edelleenkin Meijerinkadun kautta 

2. Linja 3 reitti- ja aikataulumuutos 27.8.2012 alkaen ajetaan kaikki vuorot Matkakeskuksen kautta Yliopistolle ja Matkakeskuksen kautta Yliopistolta Koulukadulle 

- keskustasta lähdettäessä uusi reitti ajetaan Koulukatu-Oikokatu-Liikenneympyrä-Lappeenkatu-Armilankatu-Lepolankatu-Ratakatu/Matkakkeskus 
- Matkakeskuksesta ajetaan Yliopistolle reittiä Ratakatu-Lavolankatu-Helsingintie-Skinnarilankatu-Sammonlahdenkatu-Orioninkatu-Jupiterinkatu-Teekkarikatu-Teknologiapuistonkatu-Skinnarilankatu/Yliopisto 
- Yliopistolta lähdettäessä ajetaan samaa reittiä Matkakeskus-Koulukatu 
- Koulukadulta Kivisalmen suuntaan reitti säilyy ennallaan paitsi päätepysäkkinä Honkasaarenkatu/Kivisalmen uusi asuntoalue 

3. Uudella reitillä 10 Keskusta- Ruoholampi aloitetaan liikennöinti 14.8.2012 

Ruoholampi kuuluu Lappeenrannan Sammonlahden suuralueeseen, jonka asukasmäärä on yli 14 000. Ruoholampi - Lapatonniemi alueella on asukkaita vajaa 900 ja alue on pientalovaltainen ja kasvava. 
Lappeen koulu aloittaa toimintansa 14.8.2012. Uusi linja tulee palvelemaan sekä työssäkäyviä että koululaisia. 

Reitti: Koulukatu-Valtakatu-Suonionkatu-Helsingintie-Skinnarilankatu--Sammonlahdenkatu- 
Merenlahdentie-Munterontie-Ruoholammenkatu/Lappeen koulu-Tilsalankatu 
Salpausselänkatu-Lavolantie-Merenlahdentie-Helsingintie-Suonionkatu- 
Valtakatu-Koulukatu 
Reitti: Koulukatu-Oikokatu-Liikenneympyrä-Urheilukatu-Imatrantie/Keskussairaala 
Kaukaankatu-Valtakatu-Liikenneympyrä-Oikokatu-Koulukatu

http://www.lappeenranta.fi/Suomeksi/...8-3a35739c5fbd

----------


## tomi2

Autolinjat Oy jälleen uutisissa:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/autolinjojen_e...hoviin/6249563


- Tomi

----------


## dima

Linjan 10 myötä saadaan Lappeenrantaan uusi toimija paikallisliikenteeseen. Linjaa alkaa ajamaan Toimi Vento ky pikkubussilla.

----------


## TEP70

27.8. alkaen linja 3 aloittaa syyskauden liikenteen uudella reitillä. Skinnarilasta tullessaan kolmonen kääntyykin Lavolankadulle ja jatkaa edelleen Ratakatua matkakeskukselle. Sieltä reitti jatkuu Ratakadun ja Lepolankadun kautta Armilankadulle, josta edelleen Lappeenkadulle vanhalle reitille. Toiseen suuntaan mennään samaa reittiä, mutta matkakeskuksen välipisteaika on sitova. Itselleni tämä muutos tarjonnee todennäköisesti entistä nopeampia työmatkayhteyksiä.

edit: olihan tästä kerrottukin jo edellisellä välilehdellä olevassa viestissä.

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrannassa on pyörinyt viime aikoina TLO-värinen Carrus City L (MYF-326) kuljettajakoulutusajossa.

----------


## TEP70

> Lappeenrannassa on pyörinyt viime aikoina TLO-värinen Carrus City L (MYF-326) kuljettajakoulutusajossa.


Nyt tässä autossa oli E. Rantasen kilpi tuulilasilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:14 ----------




> 27.8. alkaen linja 3 aloittaa syyskauden liikenteen uudella reitillä. Skinnarilasta tullessaan kolmonen kääntyykin Lavolankadulle ja jatkaa edelleen Ratakatua matkakeskukselle. Sieltä reitti jatkuu Ratakadun ja Lepolankadun kautta Armilankadulle, josta edelleen Lappeenkadulle vanhalle reitille. Toiseen suuntaan mennään samaa reittiä, mutta matkakeskuksen välipisteaika on sitova. Itselleni tämä muutos tarjonnee todennäköisesti entistä nopeampia työmatkayhteyksiä.


Tästä on näkynyt jo valituksia yleisönosastoilla - kierrosaika ei taida oikein antaa myöten näin pitkälle reitin pidennykselle. Viisi minuuttia myöhässä näin itse pari päivää sitten klo 16.25-lähdön Skinnarilasta liikkuvan. Taukoa ei jäänyt Skinnarilan päähän yhtään.

----------


## dima

Rantasella on kolme näitä ex-Turun CityBusin autoja, MYF-326 (#232), AHI-390 (#238) ja AHI-391 (#239). Vainikkalan linjalla ainakin käytetään.

----------


## dima

Huomenna ja lauantaina pääsee Lappeenrannassa ilmaiseksi bussilla: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/Suomeksi/...-22.9.2012.iw3

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Huomenna ja lauantaina pääsee Lappeenrannassa ilmaiseksi bussilla: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/Suomeksi/...-22.9.2012.iw3


Tässä vielä Lappeenrannan kaupungin lehdistötiedote asiasta.

Ja toinen uutinen:
Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen nuorison kaupunkikortin hinta laskee 43 eurosta 35 euroon ja lasten 43 eurosta 25 euroon lokakuun alusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

4.10.
Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kalustohavainnot:

SL 117, 584, 698, 949 / 1
SL 106, 583, 697 / 2
SL 123, 678, 872 / 3
SL 116, 680 / 4
SL 693, 919 / 5
SL 111 / 9
Vento 19 / 10

----------


## Hartsa

Autolinjat laskee kertalippujen hintaa loppuvuoden ajaksi. Alennus on voimassa vain klo 18-2.30 ja viidellä eurolla saa meno-paluulipun. Kaupungin tiedote asiasta.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ikea on todennäköisesti tulossa jossain vaiheessa Lappeenrantaan ja nopeimmillaan se voisi avata siellä ennen joulumyynnin alkua vuonna 2015: http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2012/11...012114487002/4 ja http://yle.fi/uutiset/uusi_ikea_nous...antaan/6368072. Se ja Ikano sijoittuisivat Kuutostien eteläpuolelle kanavan tuntumaan. Tällä hetkellä tuonne ei pääse ainakaan mitenkään kovin hyvin bussilla ja onhan tuo paikka syrjässä. Täällä ei ole tästä taidettu tässä ketjussa vielä kirjottaa ja eihän tuo nyt ihan ajankohtaista vielä ole, mutta siitäkin huolimatta voi jo hieman spekuloida. Linjan 2 reitti Hovinpellosta voitaisiin varmasti jatkaa Ikealle. Kuvittelisi myös, että Imatran ja Lappeenrannan väliä kulkevat bussit voisivat poiketa Ikealla. Näin siis, jos se joskus tuonne tulee. Tässä on vielä paikallisliikenteen tämänhetkinen reittikartta: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...3-5cbe9e7d6596.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ikea on todennäköisesti tulossa jossain vaiheessa Lappeenrantaan ja nopeimmillaan se voisi avata siellä ennen joulumyynnin alkua vuonna 2015: http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2012/11...012114487002/4 ja http://yle.fi/uutiset/uusi_ikea_nous...antaan/6368072. Se ja Ikano sijoittuisivat Kuutostien eteläpuolelle kanavan tuntumaan. Tällä hetkellä tuonne ei pääse ainakaan mitenkään kovin hyvin bussilla ja onhan tuo paikka syrjässä. Täällä ei ole tästä taidettu tässä ketjussa vielä kirjottaa ja eihän tuo nyt ihan ajankohtaista vielä ole, mutta siitäkin huolimatta voi jo hieman spekuloida. Linjan 2 reitti Hovinpellosta voitaisiin varmasti jatkaa Ikealle. Kuvittelisi myös, että Imatran ja Lappeenrannan väliä kulkevat bussit voisivat poiketa Ikealla. Näin siis, jos se joskus tuonne tulee. Tässä on vielä paikallisliikenteen tämänhetkinen reittikartta: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...3-5cbe9e7d6596.


Tai sitten voitaisiin perustaa ilmainen bussikuljetus keskustan ja Ikean välille, kuten Espoossa ja Vantaalla.  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

> Tai sitten voitaisiin perustaa ilmainen bussikuljetus keskustan ja Ikean välille, kuten Espoossa ja Vantaalla.


Kaupungissa, jossa on yli 600 henkilöautoa tuhatta asukasta kohti, taitaisivat nuo bussit kulkea melko tyhjinä. Tästä tilastoluvusta en ole kotikaupungissani yhtään ylpeä, päinvastoin melkein hävettää. Miten tilanne on edes voinut päästä noin surkeaksi? Samanikäisten työkavereideni (ja varmaan vanhempienkin) keskuudessa yleisin asenne on se, että paikallisbusseja käytetään vain äärimmäisessä hädässä. Tästä johtuen ei sitten olla edes kovin hyvin perillä kuinka ne todellisuudessa palvelisivat. Olen yrittänyt tuoda paikallisbussien palveluita vaivihkaa esille esim. kahvipöytäkeskusteluissa.

Kakkosta voisi ehkä jatkaa Ikealle, jos vain kierrosajassa on sen verran löysää. Sekin kiertelee matkalla keskustaan niin kiitettävästi, ettei nyt kovin suurta ruuhkaa varmaankaan ole luvassa keskustan ja Ikean välille. No, itse pääsisin taas pitkästä aikaa melkein ovelta ovelle bussilla Ikeaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä on yksi pienempi, mutta matkustuskokemukseen varmasti vaikuttava, ongelmakohta, johon tulisi mielestäni kiinnittää huomiota. Se on itse asiassa enemmänkin kaupungin kuin liikennöitsijän vastuulla. Nimittäin pysäkkien kunto. Jokainen voi miettiä itse, onko bussia mukava odottaa vanhassa, vinossa, liian matalassa ja töhrityssä katoksessa, jossa ei yleensä ole aikatauluja, kunnollista penkkiä tai joka ei tarjoa sateen- tai tuulensuojaa. Onhan Lappeenrannassa myös toki lasikatoksia, mutta liian usein niistä puuttuu laseja ja/tai ne ovat ihan yhtä töhrittyjä. Eli eroa ei siis oikein ole vanhoihin vanerikatoksiin. Pysäkkialueiden aurauksessa ja kunnossapidossa, ei ole niissäkään, etenkään talvella, paljoa kehumista. Eikö katokset voitaisi vain ottaa pois ja korvata pelkällä pysäkkimerkillä, kun niiden kunnossapitoon ei näytä olevan haluja, ei niitä turmelevilla ihmisillä eikä liioin kaupungilla.

Toinen asia, johon olen kiinnittänyt huomioita, on Koulukadun (keskustan) "bussiterminaalin" toimivuus, tai itse asiassa sen toimimattomuus. Koulukadulla on kaksi ongelmapysäkkiä: kaukoliikenteen nousulaituri itään ja paikallisliikenteen laituri länteen. Idän suunnan kaukoliikenteen laituri pääongelma on se, ettei siihen mahdu kunnolla edes yhtä bussia. Pysäkille pitää ajaa jalkakäytävän päältä jos haluaa saada bussin suoraksi. Jos ajaa oikeiden ajolinjojen mukaisesti, ei bussia saa suoraksi ilman, että se tukkii pysäköintihallin ja -paikan kulkuväylän. Ja jos bussin jättää vinoon, tukkeutuu kadun toinen kaista.
Eilen maanantaina katsoin vierestä, miten tyylikkäästi laiturissa lastasi kaksi kaukoliikenteen bussia. Toinen vinottain pysäkkimerkin kohdalla, kulkuväylällä tukkien kadun toisen kaistan. Toinen tämän bussin perässä, puoliksi jalkakäytävällä ja puoliksi ajoradalla, hidastaen kaistan liikennettä.  :Smile: 
Lännen suunnan paikallisliikenteen pysäkin ongelmana on myös tilanpuute, mutta sen lisäksi myös bussien saapumisjärjestys. Pysäkillä on osoitettu viivalla pysäkkialue, mutta se on aivan liian kapea. Myös katos on huonossa paikassa pysäkin alussa. Ja Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen yksi hyvä puoli, kaikki bussit ovat lähes samaan aikaan keskustassa, aiheuttaa ongelmia tällä pysäkillä. Pysäkille mahtuu kunnolla vain kaksi bussia, ja nekin vain silloin, kun ensimmäinen on mahdollisimman pitkälle, tukkimatta tosin pysäköintipaikalle vievää ajoväylää. Näin ollen pysäkille yrittävä kolmas bussi jää osittain kadun toiselle kaistalle, tukkien liikenteen jälleen kerran.
Saapumisjärjestys on kyseisellä pysäkillä iso ongelma, mikä vaikuttaa myös bussien aikatauluihin. Linjan 5 kuuluisi lähteä Yliopistolle aina minuuteilla .10 ja .40. Eikö siis olisi loogisinta, että se saapuisi pysäkille ensimmäisenä? Olisi, mutta näin ei valitettavasti ole. Linjan 5 bussin saapuessa pysäkille, on sen edessä pysäkille jo saapuneena on yleensä ainakin linjan 1 bussi, pahimmassa tapuksessa myös linjan 2 bussi. Näiden lähtöaikahan on siis minuuteilla .15 ja .45. Linja 5 on lähes viisi minuuttia myöhässä jo silloin, kun se on saanut matkustajat kyytiin, ja sitten sen pitäisi vielä taiteilla jonon keskeltä tai lopusta muiden bussien ohi. Se ei taas onnistu kuin silloin, kun vastaantulevien kaista on vapaana. Ja kun bussinkuljettaja taiteilee bussin pois pysäkiltä, seisoo liikenne taas kerran, tällä kertaa tosin molempiin suuntiin. Toiseen suuntahan tätä ongelmaa ei ole, linja 5 kun tulee Koulukadulle vasta minuuteilla .18 ja .48.
Myös lähtöaikanäytön puute toiselta Koulukadun paikallisliikenteen pysäkiltä on mielestäni ongelma. Katokset näyttöineen ovat nimittäin Valtakadulla, ja missä käytössä: autojen parkkipaikkana.  :Mad: 

Nopeita korjaustoimenpiteitä ongelmiin olisi mielestäni saatava, sillä ainakin keskustan pysäkit ovat jopa vaarallisia, etenkin liukkailla keleillä, kun bussien pitää taiteilla liian ahtailla pysäkkialueilla ja jalkakäytävällä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Autolinjat 111 on saanut uudet, keltaiset S-Marketin mainokset.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Autolinjat 111 on saanut uudet, keltaiset S-Marketin mainokset.


Tuohan on siis Lahti 402

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuohan on siis Lahti 402


Kyllä, Lahti 402:han se on. Kuvia tulossa huomenna.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Autolinjat 111 on saanut uudet, keltaiset S-Marketin mainokset.


Tässä kuva tuosta Autolinjat 111:stä.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä on yksi pienempi, mutta matkustuskokemukseen varmasti vaikuttava...
> ....Toinen asia, johon olen kiinnittänyt huomioita, on Koulukadun (keskustan) "bussiterminaalin" toimivuus, tai itse asiassa sen toimimattomuus. Koulukadulla...
> ...myös lähtöaikanäytön puute toiselta Koulukadun paikallisliikenteen pysäkiltä on mielestäni ongelma. Katokset näyttöineen ovat nimittäin Valtakadulla, ja missä käytössä: autojen parkkipaikkana.


Minkä tähden pysäkkit piti edes siirttää pois Valtakadulta (keskustasta) Koulukadulle ("vähemmän keskusta"). Mielestäni homma toimi paremmin Valtakadulla ja se Koulukatu olisi saanut jättää läpi-ajo liikkennekaduksi. Tuntuu että nykyinen lopputulos on kaksi huonosti toimivaa katua.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Hartsa

> Minkä tähden pysäkkit piti edes siirttää pois Valtakadulta (keskustasta) Koulukadulle ("vähemmän keskusta"). Mielestäni homma toimi paremmin Valtakadulla ja se Koulukatu olisi saanut jättää läpi-ajo liikkennekaduksi. Tuntuu että nykyinen lopputulos on kaksi huonosti toimivaa katua.
> 
> /Skurubisin


Pysäkit olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt säilyttää Valtakadulla. Ilmeisesti pysäkit siirrettiin Koulukadulle siksi että joukkoliikenne katsotaan tarpeettomaksi ja jopa haitalliseksi ja se haluttiin siirtää jonnekin missä siitä on vähiten haittaa autoilulle.




> Lappeenrannan keskustan yrittäjät vierastavat linja-autoja
> Yritykset haluavat pitää rahakkaat yksityisautoilijat asiakkainaan. Ovensa eteen linja-autoja ei kaipaa kukaan.
> 
> EEVA SEDERHOLM
> 
> Lappeenranta. Lappeenrannan keskustan yrittäjien näkemys linja-autojen
> pääpysäkin paikasta on selvä. Kukaan ei halua joukkoliikennettä keskustaan
> * ainakaan oman ikkunansa eteen.
> Kauppakadun ja Oksasenkadun risteys on yksi seitsemästä vaihtoehdosta,
> ...

----------


## ultrix

Vieläkö tuo vuoden 2006 asenne on vallitseva? Kävin muutama viikko sitten ensimmäistä kertaa Lappeenrannassa ja hämmästyin siitä, miten kaukana ydinkeskustasta rautatieasema onkaan. Paikallisliikennettä en käyttänyt, koska oli sunnuntai ja palvelutaso oli surkea. Taksilla menin keskustasta takas asemalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vieläkö tuo vuoden 2006 asenne on vallitseva? Kävin muutama viikko sitten ensimmäistä kertaa Lappeenrannassa ja hämmästyin siitä, miten kaukana ydinkeskustasta rautatieasema onkaan. Paikallisliikennettä en käyttänyt, koska oli sunnuntai ja palvelutaso oli surkea. Taksilla menin keskustasta takas asemalle.


Linja 5 ajaa sunnuntaisin tunnin välein, ja kyllä sillä pitäisi olla yhteys joka junalta Helsingin suunnasta ja joka junalle Helsingin suuntaan. Se lähtee keskustasta minuutilla :18 ja Matkakeskuksesta minuutilla :30 (juna Helsingistä saapuu :14-:28 ja juna Helsinkiin lähtee :38-:41).

----------


## vompatti

Hartsan lainaama kirjoitus on siis sama, johon viittasin Lappeenrannan bussiterminaalia koskevassa ketjussa. Vuoden 2006 jälkeen asenteet eivät varmasti ole muuttuneet mihinkään, päinvastoin. Lappeenranta on Suomen toiseksi autoistunein kaupunki, ja se pitää ottaa huomioon kaavoituksessa! Kohta varmaan ehdotetaan bussiliikenteen lopettamista parkkipaikkojen lisäämiseksi.

Tuossahan siteerattiin kaupunginvaltuutettua, joka sanoi: "Jotain keskustalle pitää tehdä. Nyt siellä ei ole ketään." Nyt voidaan kysyä, miksi mitään ei ole tehty? Automarketteja ja ostoskeskuksia laajennetaan ja rakennetaan lisää keskustan ulkopuolelle. Keskustaan ei jää mitään. Etelä-Saimaassahan aikanaan jopa uhkailtiin, että Lappeenrannan Anttila joutuu nostamaan hintoja, jos tavarataloa ei saada siirrettyä moottoritien varteen halvempien kuljetusyhteyksien päähän. Tavarantoimitukset keskustaan kun ovat kalliimpia. Minä luulin, että kaikissa Suomen Anttiloissa on samat hinnat sijainnista riippumatta.

----------


## kuukanko

Lappeenrannan kaupunki on käynnistänyt paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttamisen. Sopimuskausi on 1.5.2014-30.6.2018 + optiomahdollisuus 1.7.2018-30.6.2020. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## dietreut

Mennään bussilla  aja ilmaiseksi paikallisliikenteessä -tapahtuma järjestetään jälleen syyskuussa.

http://www.lappeenranta.fi/Suomeksi/...eessa_2013.iw3

----------


## Piirka

> Mennään bussilla


Lappeenrannassa mennään todellakin bussilla, kertoo Etelä-Saimaa -lehti. Kokonaismatkustajamäärä kasvoi viime vuonna 11,1 %, eli yli 150.000 matkustajalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen aikatauluissa käytetään uutta formaattia kesän 2013 aikataulukirjasta lähtien.

http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...c-e7f8eeadec3d

----------


## Karosa

> käytetään uutta formaattia


Vaikuttaa ihan selvältä tuo aikataulu, tosin en tiedä millainen nykyinen on niin en osaa verrata.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vaikuttaa ihan selvältä tuo aikataulu, tosin en tiedä millainen nykyinen on niin en osaa verrata.


Vanha versio on tällainen.

----------


## Karosa

> Vanha versio on tällainen.


Muistuttaa vähän meidän pysäkkiaikatauluja, mutta tuo uudempi on selvästi paljon helpompi lukea.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen aikatauluissa käytetään uutta formaattia kesän 2013 aikataulukirjasta lähtien.
> 
> http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...c-e7f8eeadec3d





> Vanha versio on tällainen.


Uusi on paljon selkeämpi.

----------


## dima

> Lappeenrannan kaupunki on käynnistänyt paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttamisen. Sopimuskausi on 1.5.2014-30.6.2018 + optiomahdollisuus 1.7.2018-30.6.2020. Hankintailmoitus


Tulokset tulivat. Autolinjoille kaikki kohteet.

----------


## Joonas Pio

26.7.

Autolinjat 680 (Setra S315NF) linjalla 5, ainakin klo 20.30 lähdössä Matkakeskuksesta.

----------


## tomi2

> Tulokset tulivat. Autolinjoille kaikki kohteet.


Kilpailutuksen tuomat säästöt Lappeenrannan kaupungille ovat huomattavat:

_Paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksen vaikutus Lappeenrannan kaupungin paikallisliikenteen kustannuksiin on esitetty yksityiskohtaisesti erillisessä liitteessä. Vuoden 2013 ennusteen mukaisilla kustannuksilla ja matkustajamäärillä laskettuna paikallisliikenteen kokonaiskustannus valtion avustus huomioiden on 1.258.695 /v kun se kilpailutuksen mukaisin hinnoin ja periaattein samassa hintatasossa olisi 925.074 . Kaupungin saama säästö vuodessa olisi 333.621  oletuksella, että paikallisliikenteen lipputuotteiden asiakashinnat ja matkustajamäärät säilyvät nykyisellä tasolla. Mikäli tehtyjen matkojen määrä kasvaa 10 %, säästö olisi 432.229 /v. ja 20 % kasvulla 725.900 /v.

Kustannussäästön lisäksi kilpailutettu sopimus parantaa Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä käytettävän kaluston laatua ja keski-ikää (v.2012 keski-ikä 9,8 v. sopimuksen mukaan enintään 8,0 v.) sekä velvoittaa liikennöitsijän hankkimaan keskimäärin 10 kk:n välein yhden uuden paikallisliikenteen linja-auton (nyt toteutunut 3 autoa 4 vuodessa), jonka laatuvaatimukset on määritelty sopimuksessa. Sopimuksen mukaisesti kaupunki seuraa palvelun laatua ja mm. aikataulujen noudattamista apunaan palkitsemis- ja sanktiojärjestelmä._
Lähde: http://kokoushallinta.lappeenranta.f...20134173-6.HTM

- Tomi

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tulokset tulivat. Autolinjoille kaikki kohteet.


Hankintailmoitusta ei enää pääse katsomaan, joten tietääkö joku, vaadittiinko tuossa kilpailutuksessa telejä? Ei Savonlinja kai turhaan olisi sitä teli-8900LE:tä (325) Lappeenrantaan hankkinut. Mikäli vaadittiin, lienee linja 5 oikea paikka sille.

----------


## Nak

> Hankintailmoitusta ei enää pääse katsomaan, joten tietääkö joku, vaadittiinko tuossa kilpailutuksessa telejä? Ei Savonlinja kai turhaan olisi sitä teli-8900LE:tä (325) Lappeenrantaan hankkinut. Mikäli vaadittiin, lienee linja 5 oikea paikka sille.


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...opimuksia.html

Telin lisäksi esim. Ikarukset 691-710 täyttävät ison bussin istumapaikka vaatimuksen

----------


## JT

> Hankintailmoitusta ei enää pääse katsomaan, joten tietääkö joku, vaadittiinko tuossa kilpailutuksessa telejä? Ei Savonlinja kai turhaan olisi sitä teli-8900LE:tä (325) Lappeenrantaan hankkinut. Mikäli vaadittiin, lienee linja 5 oikea paikka sille.


Ei vaadittu telejä. 45-istumapaikan vaatimukseen hyväksytään korkeintaan 4 klaffipenkkiä, joten esimerkiksi Lappeenrannassa liikennöivät pari Scalaa soveltuvat siihen. 

"Liikennöitsijä sitoutuu hankkimaan vuosittain yhden uuden matalalattiaisen paikallisliikenneauton jokaista heidän Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kalustoluetteloon merkittyä 15 linja-autoa kohden"

Eli kun Autolinjat voitti Lappeenrannasta 18 auton liikenteen, on heidän hankittava sopimuksiin 15/18-vuoden (10 kk) välein uusi bussi. Auto #325 ei kyllä millään mittarilla ole uusi mutta ehkäpä se on tarpeen, jotta 8,0 vuoden keski-ikävaatimukseen päästään. Ikarukset kun ovat 10-11-vuotiaita sopimuksien alussa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäli vaadittiin, lienee linja 5 oikea paikka sille.


Linjalle 5 auto 325 tosiaankin sijoitettiin jo nyt.

Muista uutuuksista sen verran, että auto 330 on ollut linjalla 1, ja autoa 328 en ole nähnyt vielä ajossa.

----------


## Lasse

> Muista uutuuksista sen verran, että auto 330 on ollut linjalla 1, ja autoa 328 en ole nähnyt vielä ajossa.


Kun itse kaupungissa vierailin jokin aika sitten, 328 oli Lappeenranta-Ylämaa linjalla. Eroa noilla kahdella Volvolla on sen verran, että 330 näytti olevan katuripenkeillä (Volvo) kun taas 328 oli turisti-istuimilla (TS2000) varustettu.

----------


## TEP70

> Kun itse kaupungissa vierailin jokin aika sitten, 328 oli Lappeenranta-Ylämaa linjalla. Eroa noilla kahdella Volvolla on sen verran, että 330 näytti olevan katuripenkeillä (Volvo) kun taas 328 oli turisti-istuimilla (TS2000) varustettu.


328 on liikkunut myös linjalla 4. Mistähän 328 on hankittu? TraFin tietojen mukaan se on otettu käyttöön 3.11.2009.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 328 on liikkunut myös linjalla 4. Mistähän 328 on hankittu? TraFin tietojen mukaan se on otettu käyttöön 3.11.2009.


328 ja 330 on tuotu Norjasta, ne ovat olleet siellä käytössä Cominor Lenvik -bussiyhtiöllä: http://www.phototrans.eu/15,339560,0.html ja http://www.phototrans.eu/15,339558,0.html

----------


## Lasse

> 328 ja 330 on tuotu Norjasta, ne ovat olleet siellä käytössä Cominor Lenvik -bussiyhtiöllä: http://www.phototrans.eu/15,339560,0.html ja http://www.phototrans.eu/15,339558,0.html


Ja lisätään että kaupungista löytyy vielä #327 LLR-639, joka on edelleen kokovihreä. Ajeli eilen Lappeenranta-Ylämää linjaa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Kävin tänään syömässä tupaten täynnä olevassa Lappeenrannan McDonaldsissa. Ravintola on auki viimeistä päivää. Ravintolayrittäjän mukaan Lappeenrannan keskusta on liian hiljainen paikka hampurilaisravintolalle.


Vähän outoa jos keskustassa ei riittäisi asiakkaita hampurilaisravintolalle. Onhan keskustassa paljon muitakin ravintoloita kuten Rosso, Tassos, kiinalaiset ravintolat ja tietysti kebab-pizzeriat. Bussilla pääsee onneksi edelleen keskustaan vaikka Koulukatu on ilman muuta huonompi paikka busseille kuin Valtakatu. Yhden huhun mukaan vuonna 2006 keskustan kebab-yrittäjät laittoivat tarjouskebabien hinnaksi 3,90 ja se vei asiakkaat McDonaldsista. McDonalds ei voinut lähteä hintasotaan mukaan koska hinnat ovat samat kaikissa ketjun ravintoloissa Suomessa. Hintasota on oikea sana kuvaamaan tilannetta jos tarkoitus on ajaa kilpaileva yritys pois alueelta.




> Mennään bussilla  aja ilmaiseksi paikallisliikenteessä -tapahtuma järjestetään jälleen syyskuussa.


Ihan hyvä kampanja koska varmasti on ihmisiä jotka eivät vuosikausiin ole käyttäneet lainkaan bussia ja nyt esitellään bussiliikennettä uudelle kohderyhmälle. Perusongelmia kampanja ei poista, kahden ilmaisen päivän jälkeen normaalihinnat ovat edelleen kalliita. Moni tuttu on valittanut että esimerkiksi asiointimatka Skinnarilasta keskustaan ja takaisin maksaa 7,20 euroa (2x 9 km lippu). Lisäksi monessa liikkeessä käyminen (esim. Gigantti, kauppakeskus Family Center, Robin Hood) on hankalaa bussilla. Vuosi sitten syyskuussa oli sama kampanja ja kävin silloin Gigantissa autolla vaikka bussi ei olisi maksanut yhtään mitään. Autotie Giganttiin kiertää lenkin vaikka myymälä näkyy kauas rautatieaseman suuntaan. Siihen olisi helppo tehdä kevyenliikenteen väylä keskustaa kohti mutta selvästikään Giganttiin ei autottomia haluta.

----------


## TEP70

> Ja lisätään että kaupungista löytyy vielä #327 LLR-639, joka on edelleen kokovihreä. Ajeli eilen Lappeenranta-Ylämää linjaa.


Tämäkin ilmeisesti ajaa päivänsä aikana monella suunnalla, näin 26.9. linjalla 3 lähdössä 15:55 yliopistolta.

----------


## Piirka

> Cominor Lenvik -bussiyhtiöllä


Lyhyesti ja ytimekkäästi Cominor, Tromssan lounaisnaapurikunnassa Lenvik. Pääkonttuuri näkyy sijaitsevan ko kunnan hallinnollisessa keskuksessa Finnsnesissä. Piskuiseksi kutistui yhtiö, kun hävisi Veolialle Tromssan läänin bussilinjat. Ajaa tätä nykyään kolmea lenttokenttälinjaa sekä tilausajoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja lisätään että kaupungista löytyy vielä #327 LLR-639, joka on edelleen kokovihreä.


Tänään (9.11.) se oli linjalla 1, edelleen kokovihreänä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Autolinjojen 106 seisoo Lappeenrannan varikolla hieman jokapaikasta purettuna ja ilman myyntilaitteita. Myös 693 oli ilman myyntilaitteita, jos en väärin nähnyt.

----------


## dima

SL-106 on tosiaan riisuttu kaikesta tarpeellisesta, ja se menee Pelastuslaitokselle harjoiuskäyttöön.

SL-693:ssä ei ole myyntilaitteita, koska ne eivät ole ylipäätään kiinteästi asennettu, vaan viedään päivän päätteeksi sisälle tietojen purkuun ja yöksi hyllyyn.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> SL-693:ssä ei ole myyntilaitteita, koska ne eivät ole ylipäätään kiinteästi asennettu, vaan viedään päivän päätteeksi sisälle tietojen purkuun ja yöksi hyllyyn.


Tämä on uutta tietoa minulle, kiitos siitä!  :Smile:  Mutta tosiaan, 693 seisoi viime keskiviikkona keskellä pihaa katosten välillä (106:n vieressä), ja sen pyyhkijästä roikkui liina tai naru tms.

----------


## Joonas Pio

19.11.

Autolinjojen 332, Volvo B7RLE 8700LE (EMM-794), linjalla 5. Bussi on tuotu Saksasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

5.12.

Autolinjojen 325 oli linjalla 1 ja Autolinjojen 919 linjalla 2.

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.3.

Autolinjojen 327 on saanut Eekoon mainokset, pohjavärinä on edelleen sama vihreä.

Autolinjojen 133 linjalla 5.

----------


## TEP70

Jokohan tuo vuoden 1997 Säffle-sarja pian lähtisi kiitämään Lappeenrannasta? Monet, elleivät kaikki kyseisen sarjan autot ovat sisältä paksun vuosikertapölykerroksen peitossa. Välillä tulee mieleen, eikö Autolinjoilla pestä autoja sisältä koskaan.

----------


## Miska

> Jokohan tuo vuoden 1997 Säffle-sarja pian lähtisi kiitämään Lappeenrannasta? Monet, elleivät kaikki kyseisen sarjan autot ovat sisältä paksun vuosikertapölykerroksen peitossa. Välillä tulee mieleen, eikö Autolinjoilla pestä autoja sisältä koskaan.


Vanhin Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteeseen tarjottu auto taisi olla 02-mallinen Setra, joten eiköhän Säfflet pian poistu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vanhin Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteeseen tarjottu auto taisi olla 02-mallinen Setra, joten eiköhän Säfflet pian poistu.


Olen melko varma, että vielä 30.4. näkyy joku Säffle ajossa, odottakaapa vain.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

15.4.

Autolinjojen 919 linjalla 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eilen Lappeenrannassa käydessäni voin taas vain ihmetellä: Autolinjojen Säfflet 121, 122 ja 133 olivat ajossa linjalla samaan aikaan kun 401 oli vuoronvaihtoautona.  :Tongue:

----------


## Tardolus

> Eilen Lappeenrannassa käydessäni voin taas vain ihmetellä: Autolinjojen Säfflet 121, 122 ja 133 olivat ajossa linjalla samaan aikaan kun 401 oli vuoronvaihtoautona.


Sama juttu Kouvolassa. Kovassa ajossa vielä Säfflet, 102 jne. Ei ihan heti varmaan ole lähdössä, vara-autoiksi jäänee osa, kun linjat 7, 10E, 10L, 12T ja 14K uudet Volvot saavat. Legendaarinen 588 myös siirtymässä vara-autoksi linjoilta 7/12T EKSP-teippeineen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turusta vapautuu 99-mallisia Säfflejä, kun ikä tuli täyteen. Eli eiköhän niitä vielä riitä pitkäksi aikaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannan joukkoliikenne ottaa kyllä ison harppauksen eteenpäin, mikäli kaikki tämä saadaan toteutettua:

Asiakaskysely 2013
Joukkoliikenteen viestintä- ja markkinointisuunnitelma

----------


## killerpop

> Lappeenrannan joukkoliikenne ottaa kyllä ison harppauksen eteenpäin, mikäli kaikki tämä saadaan toteutettua:


Yksi kohta tuolla ei oikein tuntunut miltään harppaukselta. Mainittiin että Helppo Aikataulu Vilmasta. Itse en ole tuota osannut helppokäyttöisenä pitää ja reitittävyys on suorastaan kehnoa. Tällä hetkellähän Lappeenrannassa on reittiopaskin, mutta siitä ei ole näissä papereissa mainintaa. 

Jotenkin tämä Vilma tuntuu sellaiselta palvelulta, että se on onnistuttu myymään joillekin kaupungeille, jossa päätöksentekijät eivät käytä joukkoliikennettä. Mahtaisivatkohan hekään saada sillä haettua mitään järkeviä reittihakuja aikaiseksi?  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannan joukkoliikennesivut on uudistettu.

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrantaan on näemmä tullut paitsi uusia ja uudehkoja busseja, myös pari "uutta" vuoden 2003 Ikarusta. 691 taisi olla ainakin toinen.

----------


## Tenava

> Lappeenrantaan on näemmä tullut paitsi uusia ja uudehkoja busseja, myös pari "uutta" vuoden 2003 Ikarusta. 691 taisi olla ainakin toinen.


Se hyvä et uutta ja uudempaa kalustoa mutta ei ainakaan 691 se on Vantaalla edelleen on muuten s-etukortin vihreissä väreissä.

----------


## aki

> Se hyvä et uutta ja uudempaa kalustoa mutta ei ainakaan 691 se on Vantaalla edelleen on muuten s-etukortin vihreissä väreissä.


Ja tänäänkin ajeli kokopäivävuoroa linjalla v50.

----------


## tkp

Kun kukaan ei ota vastuuta...

http://yle.fi/uutiset/ely-keskus_jou...tuulla/7424079
http://yle.fi/uutiset/lukiolaiset_pe...idetty/7422109

"Lappeenrannan kaupunki ei koe pettäneensä lukiolaisia, koska vastuu kuntarajat ylittävästä joukkoliikenteestä on ely-keskuksella."
"Kaakkois-Suomen Ely-keskuksen mukaan Joutsenon kaupunginosan bussiliikenne kuuluu Lappeenrannan kaupungin vastuulle"

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kalustossa on tapahtunut muutoksia sitten toukokuun. Volvoja (328, 330, 332 ja 333) on siirretty muihin kaupunkeihin, ja tilalle on tuotu Ikaruksia. Ainoa jäljellä oleva Volvo (8700) on 327.

Kalustosijoitukset tuntuvat menevän nyt niin, että linjoilla 1 ja 2 on Ikarukset (+ toinen Scala), linjalla 3 Volvo sekä Setroja/Ivecoja, linjoilla 4, 9 ja 10 Ivecot (+ ruuhkassa Setra/Volvo) ja linjalla 5 Volvo-teli sekä Scala/Ikarus. Nämä perustuvat eilen tekemiini havaintoihin.

----------


## K113

> Volvoja (328, 330, 332 ja 333) on siirretty muihin kaupunkeihin, ja tilalle on tuotu Ikaruksia. Ainoa jäljellä oleva Volvo (8700) on 327.


Ainakin perjantaina 22.8 linjalla 3 (13.55 lähdöllä Yliopistolta) oli #330 sekä linjalla 1 oli #332.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ainakin perjantaina 22.8 linjalla 3 (13.55 lähdöllä Yliopistolta) oli #330 sekä linjalla 1 oli #332.


Ne ovat sitten näemmä tulleet takaisin, en vain ollut itse nähnyt niitä.

----------


## TEP70

> Se hyvä et uutta ja uudempaa kalustoa mutta ei ainakaan 691 se on Vantaalla edelleen on muuten s-etukortin vihreissä väreissä.


Korjataan numeroksi 692.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kun kukaan ei ota vastuuta...
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/ely-keskus_jou...tuulla/7424079
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lukiolaiset_pe...idetty/7422109
> 
> "Lappeenrannan kaupunki ei koe pettäneensä lukiolaisia, koska vastuu kuntarajat ylittävästä joukkoliikenteestä on ely-keskuksella."
> "Kaakkois-Suomen Ely-keskuksen mukaan Joutsenon kaupunginosan bussiliikenne kuuluu Lappeenrannan kaupungin vastuulle"


Nyt on kaupunki ottanut vastuuta, ja lisää vuoroja 1.9. alkaen Joutsenon ja Lappeenrannan välille, aikataulu. Myös ELY-keskus muuttaa Imatra-Lappeenranta -välin aamuvuorojen lähtöaikoja tästä päivästa lähtien. Osaa vuoroista (mm. 7.00 lähtevä vuoro Lappeenrannasta) ajetaan kahdella autolla. Aikataulu

----------


## TEP70

> Korjataan numeroksi 692.


Toinen "uusi" on näemmä 712.

Ennestään Lappeenrannassa olivat 693, 697, 698 ja 699. En kyllä ole varma, onko Ikarusten kokonaismäärä kasvanut vai onko niitä vain vaihdettu konsernin muiden toimipisteiden kanssa. 699 on täällä ainakin edelleen.

Vuosimallin 1997 Säfflejä ei ole näkynyt enää liikenteessä - hyvä niin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Toinen "uusi" on näemmä 712.
> 
> Ennestään Lappeenrannassa olivat 693, 697, 698 ja 699. En kyllä ole varma, onko Ikarusten kokonaismäärä kasvanut vai onko niitä vain vaihdettu konsernin muiden toimipisteiden kanssa. 699 on täällä ainakin edelleen.
> 
> Vuosimallin 1997 Säfflejä ei ole näkynyt enää liikenteessä - hyvä niin.


712 on tullut Kouvolasta jo toukokuun alussa. En tosin tiedä, jos on käynyt jossain muualla välillä. Ikaruksista 699:n lisäksi Lappeenrannassa on ainakin 693 ja 701. Niitä on siis yhteensä 4-7.

Säfflet ajavat nykyisin ainakin Mikkelissä ja Joensuussa, yksi on myös vara-autona Savonlinnassa. Lappeenrannasta nämä ovat tietääkseni hävinneet kokonaan, kun eipä niille oikein ole enää käyttöä.

----------


## Eki62

Pohjolan liikenteen 107 oli tänään puoliltapäivin Lappeenrannan kauppakaudulla hinausauton perässä. Otin kuvan bussista, mutta en osaa sitä tänne laittaa. Jos joku on kiinnostunut kuvasta, niin yksityisviestillä voin laitaa. Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä linjoilla 1-10 saa ajaa 19-20.9.14 ilmaiseksi. Tuli käytyä ajelemässa linja 2 keskustasta Kivisalmeen ja sitten ykkösellä Mustolaan. Bussissa oli aika täyttä.

----------


## K113

Eipä ole vieläkään näkynyt tuossa Ylen uutisessa, joka on julkaistu 5.8 ( http://yle.fi/uutiset/savonlinja_inv...seihin/7394151) mainittuja busseja liikenteessä. Missä lie ovat?

Kysymys: Miksi Savonlinjan Volvoissa, jotka ovat Lappeenrannassa (327, 328, 330, 332, 333) takalinjakilvet eivät toimi? Mikä mahtaa olla siihen syynä, että Volvojen 332 ja 333 sivulinjakilvetkään eivät toimi?  :Confused:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turkuun noita uusia Volvoja on ainakin hiljakkoin tullut. Joku järjestys olla pitää!  :Tongue:

----------


## K113

Eilen (Ti 14.10) oli ainakin 3K:n 7.30 vuorolla Scala #949. Melko harvinainen näky 3K:lla. Iltapäivällä (Ainakin klo. 15 -vuorolla) 3K:lla oli jokin korkealattiainen kaukoliikenne-Carrus, jonka numeroa en kerennyt / muistanut kirjata ylös, sillä en ollut itse kyydissä, vaan satuin huomaamaan sen, kun odottelin bussiani. Mistä lie johtunut tuo Scalan sekä korkealattia-Carruksen ajattaminen 3K:lla, jolla yleensä näkyy pelkkiä Ikaruksia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärä on kasvanut 13 prosenttia toukokuun alun muutosten jälkeen. Lisäksi nyt kysellään matkustajien mielipiteitä uudistuksesta.

http://www.lappeenranta.fi/news/Vast...5-f638e3bbc189

----------


## TEP70

Laitoin tuonne kommenttia, omaan elämään vaikuttavat eniten linjan 5 60 minuutin kierrosajan riittämättömyys ruuhka-aikoina ja linjan 3 matkakeskuksen välipisteaikojen epämääräisyys.

Linja 3:

- matkakeskuksen ajat ovat aikataulussa n. xx:xx eivätkä sitovia aikoja, joita ennen auto ei voi ohittaa pysäkkiä. Tämä huonontaa linjan käytettävyyttä. Välipisteajat olivat hetken aikaa kiinteät, mutta ilmeisesti kuljettajilta tulleen palautteen perusteella ne muutettiin epämääräisiksi. Parempi mielestäni vaikka sitten liian tiukka välipisteaika, jota ennen auto ei voi olla pysäkillä, ettei pysäkille tarvitse tulla kymmenen minuutin toleranssilla.
- yliopistolta lähtee aamulla 7.25 A-variaatio, josta ei ainakaan aikataulukirjan reittikuvauksesta tiedä, meneekö se ylipäätään koko matkakeskuksen kautta vai ei.

Linja 5:

- 60 minuutin kierrosaika ei riitä ruuhka-aikoina. Linjaa ajetaan kahdella autolla -> vuoroväli 30 min.
- Jos lisätään yksi auto, kierrosaika kasvaisi 90 minuuttiin tai sitten ajettaisiin 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, jolloin kierrosaika ei muuttuisi miksikään.
- Olisiko reittiä muutettavissa siten, että tarvittava ajoaika lyhenisi? Omasta puolestani lehtitalolla ei olisi mitään tarvetta käydä. Hietalankatua ylös vain.
- Keskustan läpiajo vie nykyisellään aikaa ja ei voi sanoa, että se olisi mikään joukkoliikenteen laatukäytävä.

----------


## tkp

Lappeenrannassa karsitaan vuoroja 1.1.2015 alkaen http://yle.fi/uutiset/lappeenranta_k...?ref=leiki-uup

----------


## K113

Poistuvat vuorot löytyvät täältä: http://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?i...2-aa2d04a30a7d

Muutamia havaintoja tältä päivältä:

- Linjalla 2 klo. 14.15 Keskustasta Hovinpellolle Autolinjat #325. Eikös tuo #325 ole yleensä linjalla 5, vai muistanko aivan väärin? 
Kyseinen bussi on ollut linjalla 2 jo muutaman päivän ajan. 
- Linjalla 3 autot #330, #400 ja #678.
- Linjalla 9 auto #679.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Poistuvat vuorot löytyvät täältä: http://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?i...2-aa2d04a30a7d


Mielenkiintoista, että karsintaa tehtiin noinkin paljon, mutta linjaan 10 ei koskettu ollenkaan.

----------


## K113

> Mielenkiintoista, että karsintaa tehtiin noinkin paljon, mutta linjaan 10 ei koskettu ollenkaan.


Totta. Itse asiassa, muistelen lukeneeni jostain, että säästyneillä rahoilla ostettaisiin lisävuoro linjalle 10.

----------


## K113

Ilmeisesti vähitellen alkaa Lappeenrantaankin tulla noita Volvoja.

Tänään #423 (Volvo 8900-teli) linjalla 5, itse havaitsin sen 15.18 -lähdöllä Keskustasta Matkakeskukseen. Lienee ollut liikenteessä jo pari päivää.
Se selittänee auton #325 linjalla 2.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannassa aiotaan nostaa kertalipun hintaa 3 -> 3,5.

Tämä tapahtuisi uuden taksa- ja lippujärjestelmän käyttöönoton myötä, joka tapahtunee vähitellen kesäkuun 2015 aikana. Asiasta päätetään ensi keskiviikkona 4.2.

Etelä-Saimaan uutinen aiheesta.

----------


## TEP70

> Lappeenrannassa aiotaan nostaa kertalipun hintaa 3 -> 3,5.
> 
> Tämä tapahtuisi uuden taksa- ja lippujärjestelmän käyttöönoton myötä, joka tapahtunee vähitellen kesäkuun 2015 aikana. Asiasta päätetään ensi keskiviikkona 4.2.
> 
> Etelä-Saimaan uutinen aiheesta.


Mutta samassa yhteydessä saadaan viimein myös matkakortin arvolla ostettava lippu, tuolloin hinta jää alle kolmen euron.

Tuleekohan tässä vielä kiire käyttää pois Matkahuollon korteilla majailevat kertamatkat? Matkahuollon kortti kun on niinkin fiksu, ettei siihen voi ladata edes kahta täyttä 44 matkan sarjaa. Täytyy ensin käyttää vähintään yksi matka toisesta sarjasta pois ennen kuin uusi mahtuu sisään.

----------


## K113

Nyt uuden lippujärjestelmän käyttöönotosta on päätetty. Lippujärjestelmäksi tulee Waltti.

Hinnat arvokortilla maksettaessa:
Aikuiset (Yli 17 v.): Ruuhka-aikana 2.80, hiljaisena aikana 2Opiskelijat: Ruuhka-aikana 1.75, hiljaisena aikana 1.25Seniorit (Yli 65 v.): Ruuhka-aikana 2.45, hiljaisena aikana 1,75Junnut (7-16 v.): Ruuhka-aikana 1.60, hiljaisena aikana 1.20
Hiljainen aika hinnoittelussa:
Arkena 9-14 ja 17.30 jälkeenViikonloppuisinArkipyhinä
Maksuvälineenä voi yhä käyttää käteistä, tällöin aikuisten lippu maksaa 3.50. Alle 7-vuotiaat lapset, rattaiden kanssa kulkevat ja veteraanit matkustavat ilmaiseksi.

Syksyllä 2015 käyttöön tulevat myös 30 päivän kaupunkilippu sekä koululaislippu.

Kaupunkilippujen hinnat:
Aikuinen: 54Opiskelija: 43Lapset / Nuoret (Junnut): 30
Uutena mahdollisuutena tulee mahdollisuus ladata arvokortteja netissä, tosin korttien lataaminen onnistuu edelleen ainakin kaupungintalolla.

Lisää tietoa: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/news/Walt...9-5ec141a50579

----------


## K113

> Olin tänään näkevinäni Autolinjojen varikolla Lappeenrannassa vihreän Ikaruksen. Voisiko se olla S-ryhmän kokomainoksiin teipattu ESLL 691?


Juu, tänään tuo #691 olikin sitten jo linjalla, ja tosiaan on edelleen S-ryhmän vihreissä kokomainoksissa. Ajoi tänään Kesämäen vuorolla (3K).  
Hutikuva autosta: [link]

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

> Eilen (Ti 14.10) oli ainakin 3K:n 7.30 vuorolla Scala #949. Melko harvinainen näky 3K:lla. Iltapäivällä (Ainakin klo. 15 -vuorolla) 3K:lla oli jokin korkealattiainen kaukoliikenne-Carrus, jonka numeroa en kerennyt / muistanut kirjata ylös, sillä en ollut itse kyydissä, vaan satuin huomaamaan sen, kun odottelin bussiani. Mistä lie johtunut tuo Scalan sekä korkealattia-Carruksen ajattaminen 3K:lla, jolla yleensä näkyy pelkkiä Ikaruksia.


sielä oli myös yks päivä myös 919 linjalla

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:42 ----------




> Eipä ole vieläkään näkynyt tuossa Ylen uutisessa, joka on julkaistu 5.8 ( http://yle.fi/uutiset/savonlinja_inv...seihin/7394151) mainittuja busseja liikenteessä. Missä lie ovat?
> 
> Kysymys: Miksi Savonlinjan Volvoissa, jotka ovat Lappeenrannassa (327, 328, 330, 332, 333) takalinjakilvet eivät toimi? Mikä mahtaa olla siihen syynä, että Volvojen 332 ja 333 sivulinjakilvetkään eivät toimi?


varmaan siksi että ne eivät ole ottaneet niitä käyttöön tai ne ei saa tekstejä näkymään oikein

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

onkos kukaan muu nähnyt aamuvuoroissa linjalla 5 korkeita autoja, itse olen nähnyt tällä viikolla ja viime viikolla yhden autolinjan eb:n, autolinjojen volvo 9700, autolinjojen mersu travego, autolinjojen iveco irisbus crosway ja tänään joko eagle 560 tai falcon 540 en nähnyt kunnolla mutta jompikumpi niistä

----------


## Eki62

> onkos kukaan muu nähnyt aamuvuoroissa linjalla 5 korkeita autoja, itse olen nähnyt tällä viikolla ja viime viikolla yhden autolinjan eb:n, autolinjojen volvo 9700, autolinjojen mersu travego, autolinjojen iveco irisbus crosway ja tänään joko eagle 560 tai falcon 540 en nähnyt kunnolla mutta jompikumpi niistä


Nuo kyseiset autot ovat toimineet  linjan 5 niin sanottuna santsi autona muistaakseni keskustasta klo 8:40 lähtevällä vuorolla. Itse ajoin viime viikolla linjaa 5 telivolvolla ja silloin otettiin vuoron perään santsi auton kanssa matkustajia kyytiin.

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Havainto! Näin noin 1 min sitten uuden kokovalkoisen Lahti Scalan liikenteessä. Ovet 1+2+1. En nähnyt mitä vuoroa ajoi, mutta on kai linjalla 1, jos on Autolinjojen bussi.

----------


## K113

> Havainto! Näin noin 1 min sitten uuden kokovalkoisen Lahti Scalan liikenteessä. Ovet 1+2+1. En nähnyt mitä vuoroa ajoi, mutta on kai linjalla 1, jos on Autolinjojen bussi.


Todennäköisesti kyseessä on ammattiopisto Sampon kuljettajien koulutuksessa käyttämä bussi. Tänään kyseinen ammattiopiston Scala (NHV-309, vm. 2011) näkyi liikenteessä myös Pallon suunnalla, linjakilvessä _Koulutusajo / Training drive._ Ammattiopiston bussi on kokovalkoinen (perässä ammattiopiston logo pienellä) ja ovituksella 1+2+1, joten se sopisi kuvaukseesi hyvin.

Kuva bussista, Joonaksen kuvat -sivustolta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Arkisto...a/DSC_0013.JPG

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

> Todennäköisesti kyseessä on ammattiopisto Sampon kuljettajien koulutuksessa käyttämä bussi. Tänään kyseinen ammattiopiston Scala (NHV-309, vm. 2011) näkyi liikenteessä myös Pallon suunnalla, linjakilvessä _Koulutusajo / Training drive._ Ammattiopiston bussi on kokovalkoinen (perässä ammattiopiston logo pienellä) ja ovituksella 1+2+1, joten se sopisi kuvaukseesi hyvin.
> 
> Kuva bussista, Joonaksen kuvat -sivustolta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Arkisto...a/DSC_0013.JPG


ok harmi kun olisi ollut kiva saada taas scaloja liikenteeseen vaikka tiedän että lahden autokori meni konkkaan ja linkki ei näytä mitään

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eiköhän niitä Turusta jossain vaiheessa tule.

----------


## Eki62

> Havainto! Näin noin 1 min sitten uuden kokovalkoisen Lahti Scalan liikenteessä. Ovet 1+2+1. En nähnyt mitä vuoroa ajoi, mutta on kai linjalla 1, jos on Autolinjojen bussi.


Saimaan ammattiopiston Scala kyseessä. Autolinjoilla on tällä hetkellä 2 kappaletta Scaloja 919 ja 949

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuva bussista, Joonaksen kuvat -sivustolta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Arkisto...a/DSC_0013.JPG


Järjestelin kuviani, joten linkki ei toimi. Tässä toimiva linkki: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Linja-a...a/DSC_0013.JPG

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Minun kaveri oli kuulemma kolarissa missä auto ajoi päin autolinjojen 949:siä, en voi 100% todistaa tätä kyllä todeksi kun ei ole näkynyt uutista kolarista ja kaveri ei ottanut kuvaa kolarin sattuessa mutta jos jollain on tietoa ja kuva bussista kolarissa tai sen jälkeen olisi kiva tietää

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Autolinjoilla on uusi bussi minkä näin just eli
kylkinumero #455
volvo 8900
linjalla 5
bussi oli puoliteipattu

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Niin tässä kuva siitä bussista 455
LINKKI:
http://lprbussiliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/...JAT+OY+455.jpg

----------


## Eki62

> Niin tässä kuva siitä bussista 455
> LINKKI:
> http://lprbussiliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/...JAT+OY+455.jpg


Nähtiin eilen kuljettaja kollegan kanssa illalla varikolla tankilla ja tokaisin hänelle, että sinulla on alla uusi telivolvo. Siihen kollega, että niinpä on hän huomasi sen vasta viimeisellä lenkillä. Autolinjoille on tullut myös uusi Palvelulinjalla oleva Mersu. Jonka numeroa en nyt tähän hätään muista.

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Waltti bussikorttejen myynti alkoi tänään lappeenrannassa ja hain jo tänään omani

----------


## Eki62

4.1.2016 Lappeenrantaan avataan uusi bussilinja numerolla 7. Se kulkee Mustolasta keskustaan reittiä Mustola  Hovinpelto  Lauritsala  Keskusta. Keskustassa linja 7 kulkee samaa reittiä kuin linja 1.

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

bussivuorot linjalla yksi on ollut ihan sekasin tällä viikolla, busseja ollut myöhässä jopa puolituntia ja tänään linjalla on vaan näkynyt kaksi bussia neljän sijaan

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

hei onkohan kukaan nähnyt minun bussikorttia kun on kadonnut torstaina 14.1.2016. kortissa ei ole nimeäni mutta siinä on matkahuollon 90-luvun bussikortti kotelo jos jollain on tietoa siitä mis on laita yv mulle, kysyn varmuuden vuoksi täältä jos jollain on tietoa

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Savonlinjan moka tänään, autolinjojen 328:n ikkuna rikki

----------


## K113

Talviaikataulut on julkaistu: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...4-edb9cc195173 (PDF-muodossa). Ei mitään merkittäviä muutoksia viime talveen nähden.

Havaintona tältä päivältä; Savonlinja #708 (Ikarus E94F) on siirretty Lappeenrantaan.

----------


## K113

Tässä listaa syksyn aikana tapahtuneista kalustomuutoksista Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä.

Elo-syyskuun aikana Lappeenrantaan on siirretty seuraavat autot:
SL #707 (Ikarus E94F)SL #906 (Irisbus Crossway LE)SL #911 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
Seuraavat autot on poistettu:
SL #678 (Setra S 315 NF)SL #679 (Setra S 315 NF)SL #680 (Setra S 315 NF)SL #701 (Ikarus E94F)
Uutena on tullut Volvo 8900LE -teli #466, KNR-755.

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kalustolista: http://lprbussi.mbnet.fi/kalustolistat/lpr.html

----------


## Eki62

> Tässä listaa syksyn aikana tapahtuneista kalustomuutoksista Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä.
> 
> Elo-syyskuun aikana Lappeenrantaan on siirretty seuraavat autot:
> SL #707 (Ikarus E94F)SL #906 (Irisbus Crossway LE)SL #911 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
> Seuraavat autot on poistettu:
> SL #678 (Setra S 315 NF)SL #679 (Setra S 315 NF)SL #680 (Setra S 315 NF)SL #701 (Ikarus E94F)
> Uutena on tullut Volvo 8900LE -teli #466, KNR-755.
> 
> Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kalustolista: http://lprbussi.mbnet.fi/kalustolistat/lpr.html


Myös 698	Ikarus E94F on poistunut kaupungista.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrantaan on tullut toinenkin uusi Volvo 8900LE -teli: KNR-754, SL #473. Havaittu tänään linjalla 5.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannan paikallisliikennealueella (A-vyöhyke) otetaan käyttöön mobiililippu, kertoo Lappeenrannan Uutiset: http://www.lappeenrannanuutiset.fi/a...e-mobiililippu

Käyttöönottoajankohdasta tai mobiililipun hinnasta ei ollut uutisessa eikä kaupungin sivuilla mainintaa.

----------


## K113

Tämänpäiväisessä Etelä-Saimaassa oli juttua tulevasta mobiilimaksamisesta.  (E-S:  Paikallisliikenteen bussimaksun voi kohta hoitaa kännykällä)

Lippu tulee olemaan hieman käteismaksua edullisempi (Esim. aikuisen lippu 2,90; käteisellä 3,20). Voimassaoloaika on 90 min, kuten muillakin lipputuotteilla. 
Maksaminen perustuu älypuhelimeen ladattavaan Soneran älypuhelinsovellukseen. Mobiilimaksaminen otetaan käyttöön, kun teknisen lautakunnan asiasta tekemä päätös on tullut lainvoimaiseksi ja asiaa koskeva sopimus on allekirjoitettu.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Paljonkohan muuten saavutetaan tuolla 3,20 hinnalla verrattuna tasaraha 3 euroon? Ainakin epäkäytännöllistä, hidasta ja kallistakin. Kuljettajien näkemystä rahastuksesta ei tietenkään kannata kysyä, mutta...

----------


## MJG

> Paljonkohan muuten saavutetaan tuolla 3,20 hinnalla verrattuna tasaraha 3 euroon? Ainakin epäkäytännöllistä, hidasta ja kallistakin. Kuljettajien näkemystä rahastuksesta ei tietenkään kannata kysyä, mutta...


Ja sitten kun ei koroteta vuosiin ja sitten korotetaan suoraan neljään euroon, urputetaan ankarasti huimasta kertakorotuksesta.

Toisaalta, ei kai lappeen Rannassakaan ole kiellettyä kieltäytymästä vaihtorahasta kahdella kaksieuroisella matkustettaessa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikös ainakin pikavuoroliikenteessä suuntana ole ollut hintojen laskeminen, ja siitä matkustajamäärien nousu. Ei kolmen euron kertalipun hintaa ihan vähään aikaan tarvi nostaa. Kustannuksissa voi säästää esim. järjellisillä kalustovaatimuksilla.

----------


## K113

1.2 alkaen tulee muutoksia niin sanotulle Huhtiniemen kierrokselle. Linja 1 jättää kiertämättä Huhtiniemen kierroksen, sillä tällä hetkellä ykkösellä on vaikeuksia pysyä aikataulussa Yliopisto-Keskusta -välillä, mikä aiheuttaa myös jatkoyhteyksien menettämisiä. Linja 3 alkaa kulkea Huhtiniemen kautta. Muutoksen yhteydessä kolmoselle tulee uusi keskipäivävuoro, joka lähtee keskustasta kello 10.55 ja yliopistolta kello 11.25. (Tämä vuoro ei liikennöi Kivisalmeen.)

Helmikuun alusta linjan 2 ensimmäinen vuoro lähtee klo 5.10 Hovinpellolta, jotta sillä ehtii klo 5.42 lähtevään Helsingin-junaan. Nyt ko. vuoron lähtöaika lähtee Hovinpellolta klo 5.25.

Lisätietoa: Lappeenrannan kaupunki (http://www.lappeenranta.fi/news/Lapp...6-7e2f06866216), Etelä-Saimaa (http://www.esaimaa.fi/Online/2017/01...017121818206/4)

----------


## K113

Savonlinja on siirtänyt kolme paikkuria Järvenpäästä Lappeenrantaan:
#322 (Volvo 8700LE)#323 (Volvo 8700LE)#994 (Irisbus Crossway LE, 10.8 m pitkä)

----------


## K113

Ajankohtaista Lappeenrannassa:

Paikallisliikennekyselyn tulokset on julkaistu. Eniten muutosta huonompaan suuntaan tapahtui paikallisbussien aikataulussa pysymisessä, arvio siitä laski 6,9 %. Suurin nousu tapahtui paikallisbussien kunnossa: kasvua 5,1 % edellisvuoteen nähden.
Tulokset löytyvät pdf-muodossa Lappeenrannan kaupungin sivuilta: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...3-abb204933541

Paikallisliikenteen vuosiraportti on myöskin julkaistu. Raportissa on tietoa mm. linjojen matkustajamääristä, liikenteen kustannuksista sekä toimenpide-ehdotuksia paikallisliikenteen kehittämiseksi.
Vuosiraportti löytyy kaupungin sivuilta pdf-muodossa: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...c-01c0b9ac438a

Digitransit otetaan käyttöön kevään aikana. Sitä ei vielä ole otettu käyttöön virallisesti, mutta uutta reittiopasta voi jo testata osoitteessa https://lappeenranta.digitransit.fi/.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannan kaupunki: Paikallisliikenteen arvokorttimaksaminen nopeutuu (http://www.lappeenranta.fi/news/Paik...d-e16f59623cbc)

Huhtikuun aikana Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä sekä muilla Autolinjat Oy:n lähiliikenteen Waltti-vuoroilla otetaan käyttöön huhtikuun aikana uudet maksupäätteet.
Tarkoituksena on nopeuttaa arvokorttimaksamista, sillä uudet laitteet tukevat kortille asetettua oletusvyöhykettä. Näin ollen maksutapahtumaan kuluva aika lyhenee ja matkanteko nopeutuu. (Nyt arvokortilla maksaminen vaatii kuskilta useamman painalluksen.)

Ainakin SL #322:ssa on jo uudet laitteet asennettuna.

----------


## Skurubisin

Waltti korttista: Miten voi olla matkustajan kannalta järkevää että sama samalla linjalla on erit lippujärjestelmät? Esim. Nuijamaan linjalla arkisin Waltti kortti käy, mutta viikkonloppuisin kun linjataksit ajaa, niin silloin kortti ei ole voimassa. Pitääkö silloin käyttää matkahuollon korttia? Ja sitten ostamaan joku 22 matkan korttia jonkunsen  lauantai matkan vuoksi... (sunnuntaisin ei ole yhtään lähtöä). Kesällä taas arkisin ei Waltti kortti ei käy.
Lpr ja joustenon välillä on pikavuoroja myöskin ja niissä on maininta että Waltti kortti ei pääsääntöisesti toimii. Eli makustaja saa arpoa toimiiko lippu vuorossa vai ei?
Mitä on nuo linjanumerot 100 ja 200, missä yhteydessä niitä käytetään, kun aikatauluvihkoon on kirjoitettu kirjaimia "linjanumeroksi".

----------


## K113

> Eli makustaja saa arpoa toimiiko lippu vuorossa vai ei?
> Mitä on nuo linjanumerot 100 ja 200, missä yhteydessä niitä käytetään, kun aikatauluvihkoon on kirjoitettu kirjaimia "linjanumeroksi".


Tuohon on vastattu jo kaupungin palautepalvelussa (https://epalvelu.lappeenranta.fi/eFeedback/fi/View/5129) jotenkin, mutta tässä vielä muutamia täsmennyksiä.

_Waltin kelpoisuus:_ kaupungin verkkosivuilta löytyy lista, jossa Waltti-linjat on pääpiirteittäin mainittu: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/fi/Kartat...linja-autoissa

_Lähiliikenteen linjanumeroista:_ 1xx-sarja: Joutsenon ja Imatran suunta, 200: Nuijamaa... Tarkemmat reitit ja linjanumerot löytyvät kaupungin listasta: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...1-50e5c1672444 (pdf)
Noita numeroita käytetään reittioppaassa ja linjakilvissä. Tai ainakin niitä pitäisi käyttää linjakilvissä, valtaosalla liikennöitsijöistä ne on näkyvissä (vähintään erillisenä kylttinä tuulilasilla), mutta Savonlinjalla linjanumeroita ei ole lainkaan näkyvissä.
Kirjaimia ei käytetä ilmeisesti missään yhteydessä, ainakaan itse en ole niihin törmännyt muualla kuin aikataulussa.

----------


## K113

Paikallisliikenteen kesäaikataulut on julkaistu. Aikataulu löytyy pdf-muodossa Lappeenrannan kaupungin verkkosivuilta: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.as...e-f675ac28ba77

Aikataulun ulkoasua on hieman uudistettu, formaatti on sama kuin aiemmin, mutta vihreää käytetään aikataulukoiden taustavärinä aiemman harmaan sijasta.

Mitään merkittäviä muutoksia viime kesään nähden ei ole, mutta arki-iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin linjat 4 ja 7 on yhdistetty linjaksi 47, joka kulkee reittiä Mäntylä-Keskusta-Karhuvuori-Lauritsala-Mustola. Vuoroväli on puolitoista tuntia, ja linjaa ajetaan yhdellä autolla. Lisäksi uutena lipputuotteena otetaan käyttöön 5 hintainen päivälippu, jolla voi matkustaa rajattomasti Lappeenrannan kaupungin alueella. Päivälippuja voi ostaa matkailuneuvonnasta ja asiakaspalvelukeskus Winkistä.


Syksyllä palvelulinjoja on tarkoitus uudistaa. Linjat P2 ja P4 aiotaan lakkauttaa vähäisen käyttäjämäärän vuoksi. Uudistuksen jälkeen nykyisistä palvelulinjoista P1 ja P3 jatkaisivat. Palvelulinjat suunnitellaan korvattavan Citybusseilla, jotka liikennöisivät keskustan alueella.




> Kaupungin esityksen mukaan CityBussille soveltuvia kohteita ovat muun muassa matkakeskus, kauppakeskukset, hotellit sekä erityisesti kesällä satama, hiekkalinna ja linnoitus. Lisäksi CityBussin kaavaillaan voivan ainakin osittain korvata linjan 9 Pikisaaren osalta. Jos tulevaisuudessa lentokentälle saadaan reittilentoja, myös lentoasema olisi mahdollinen kohde.
>  
> Haaveena on, että ensimmäiset citybussit aloittaisivat liikennöinnin jo syksyllä, mutta aloitus luultavasti lykkääntyy.


Joutsenon palvelulinjan (P5) korvaamista suunnitellaan kutsuliikenteellä, jolloin matka pitäisi tilata etukäteen.

Lisätietoa Lappeenrannan Uutisista: http://www.lappeenrannanuutiset.fi/a...le-citybusseja

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannnan kaupunki on ottanut käyttöön mobiililipun paikallisliikenteen linjoilla 3.7. Mobiililippu on tarkoitettu etenkin harvakseltaan linja-autoa käyttäville, sillä Waltti-kortti on jatkossakin edullisin tapa matkustaa. Lisäksi tavoitteena on nopeuttaa maksutapahtumaa linja-autossa.

Käytettävät sovellukset ovat IQ Payments Oy:n _PayiQ_ sekä Semel Oy:n _Reissu_. Palveluntarjoajien kanssa on sovittu, että mobiililipun tulee olla halvempi kuin autosta ostettu kertalippu. Aikuisen mobiililippu maksaa 2,90  (_Reissu_) / 3,00  (_PayiQ_). Tällä hetkellä autosta ostettavan kertalipun hinta on 3,20 . Mobiililippu on voimassa 90 minuuttia.

Lisätietoa: http://www.lappeenranta.fi/news/Mobi...8-029738891367 ja http://www.lappeenranta.fi/fi/Kartat...t/Mobiililippu

----------


## K113

Paikallisliikenteen talviaikataulut ajalle 10.8.2017-3.6.2018 on julkaistu. Aikataulu löytyy kaupungin verkkosivuilta osoitteesta http://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?id=8397e0cf-2ba3-4322-979d-9ea56e14b2f5.

Muutoksia viime talviaikataulukauteen verrattuna:

*Palvelulinjat ja CityBussi:*

Palvelulinjat P2 ja P4 on lopetettu.Palvelulinjat P1 ja P3 ajetaan vain kerran viikossa (P1: torstai, P3: perjantai), aiemmin kahdesti viikossa.CityBussi kulkee reittiä _Matkakeskus - Koulukatu - Keskussairaala - Matkakeskus - Koulukatu - Pikisaari - Koulukatu - Matkakeskus_.
CityBussi voi pysähtyä varsinaisten pysäkkien lisäksi myös muissa turvallisissa paikoissa. 
*Yöliikenne*: Uusi linja (12) aloittaa liikennöinnin reitillä _Kivisalmi - Yliopisto - Keskusta - Karhuvuori - Lauritsala_.

*Linja 47*: Kesän ajan voimassa ollut järjestely jatkuu; linjat 4 ja 7 kulkevat arki-iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin yhdistettynä linjana 47.

----------


## Prompter

Tahdistuksen puute on huima...



Varsinkin tuo 45 45 45 on jo aika koominen. 05 25 45 olisi se, mitä tässä pitäisi lukea. Jos kerran 1 ja 2 menevät molemmat puolen tunnin välein, miksi ne eivät voi mennä toinen 00 30, ja toinen 15 45?

----------


## Minä vain

> Tahdistuksen puute on huima...
> 
> 
> 
> Varsinkin tuo 45 45 45 on jo aika koominen. 05 25 45 olisi se, mitä tässä pitäisi lukea. Jos kerran 1 ja 2 menevät molemmat puolen tunnin välein, miksi ne eivät voi mennä toinen 00 30, ja toinen 15 45?


Ilmeisesti pääsääntöisesti bussit lähtee keskustasta xx.40 ja xx.45 ja bussit saapuu keskustaan juuri ennen sitä. Varmaan aikataulua kannattaisi säätää niin että silloin kun Lauritsalaan menee neljä bussia tunnissa kahdella linjalla ne lähtee tasaisin väliajoin, ja kun niitä menee kahdella tai kolmella linjalla tunnin välein silloin pelkästään lähtöajat on 45 45 (tai 45 45 45).

----------


## rane

"Jos kerran 1 ja 2 menevät molemmat puolen tunnin välein, miksi ne eivät voi mennä toinen 00 30, ja toinen 15 45?"
Jonkun mielestä voi tahdistuksen puute olla huimaa, mutta matkustajan kannalta ei ollenkaan. Kuten aikatauluista näkee, ei tuollaista keskusta-Lauritsala-linjaa ole olemassakaan, vaan kolme linjaa menee eri reittejä Lauritsalan kautta jonnekin. Tuo 00 30, 15 45 tapa taas aiheuttaisi sen, että kaikki linjalta toiselle vaihtavat joutuisivat reilun vartin odottamaan bussia, jolloin bussin käytön suosio voisi huimasti vähentyä.

----------


## Prompter

> Jonkun mielestä voi tahdistuksen puute olla huimaa, mutta matkustajan kannalta ei ollenkaan. Kuten aikatauluista näkee, ei tuollaista keskusta-Lauritsala-linjaa ole olemassakaan, vaan kolme linjaa menee eri reittejä Lauritsalan kautta jonnekin. Tuo 00 30, 15 45 tapa taas aiheuttaisi sen, että kaikki linjalta toiselle vaihtavat joutuisivat reilun vartin odottamaan bussia, jolloin bussin käytön suosio voisi huimasti vähentyä.


Hyvä pointti. Mutta periaateessahan sitten ei tarvita yhdistelmäaikataulujakaan. Koko yhdistelmäaikataulun idea on koota kaikki pitkälti samaa reittiä ajettavat linjat yhteen aikatauluun, ja jos kerran reitit ovat eri ja aikataulut samat, niin ainakin tämän Lauritsalan yhdistelmän voi unohtaa saman tien.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hyvä pointti. Mutta periaateessahan sitten ei tarvita yhdistelmäaikataulujakaan. Koko yhdistelmäaikataulun idea on koota kaikki pitkälti samaa reittiä ajettavat linjat yhteen aikatauluun, ja jos kerran reitit ovat eri ja aikataulut samat, niin ainakin tämän Lauritsalan yhdistelmän voi unohtaa saman tien.


Itse taas miellän tuon nimenomaan hyväksi aikatauluksi lauritsalaisille, jotka ovat matkalla keskustaan. Maakuntien paikallisliikenne on yleensä hyvin keskustakeskeistä ja hajanaista, joten on vaan hyvä, että kootaan tärkeiltä alueilta keskustaan (vaikkakin eri reittejä) menevät linjat. Näkee suoraan mikä linja ja monelta lähtee, ilman että tarvitsee selailla usean linjan aikataulut ja laskea ajoaika päätepysäkiltä. Sitten jos reitti kiinnostaa, sen voi etsiä ko. linjan kohdalta. Samanlaisia yhdistelmiä on myös usean muun kaupungin aikatauluissa.

----------


## Eki62

Turusta Lappeenrantaan on siirtynyt neljä kappaletta Scaloja Numerot 822, 824, 825, 826. Ikaruksilla ei enää ajeta Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Turusta Lappeenrantaan on siirtynyt neljä kappaletta Scaloja Numerot 822, 824, 825, 826. Ikaruksilla ei enää ajeta Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä.


Voisko myös 823 olla siellä? Ei näytä seisovan enää vantaan hakkilan varikolla

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Voisko myös 823 olla siellä? Ei näytä seisovan enää vantaan hakkilan varikolla


Kyllä se siellä seisoo, juuri toissapäivänä sen havaitsin siellä.  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

823:een tehtiin muutama vuosi takaperin koko etuosa uusiksi pahan kolarin seurauksena. Auto ajautui päin seinää. Sinänsä kohtalaisia autoja, jotenkin kaksiakselisen Scanian jousitus ainakin takapäästä on vähän löysä. Onko autoista 727-736 havaintoja?

----------


## 8.6

> Turusta Lappeenrantaan on siirtynyt neljä kappaletta Scaloja Numerot 822, 824, 825, 826. Ikaruksilla ei enää ajeta Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä.


Ilmeisesti kuitenkin ajetaan, koska tänään Lappeenrantalainen kaveri havaitsi linjalla 3K Ikaruksen.

----------


## Eki62

> Ilmeisesti kuitenkin ajetaan, koska tänään Lappeenrantalainen kaveri havaitsi linjalla 3K Ikaruksen.


Lappeenrannan varikolla seisoo kaksi Ikarusta 693,697 ja molemmat ovat poissa kilvistä. Muita Ikaruksia siellä ei ole enään.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Lappeenrannan varikolla seisoo kaksi Ikarusta 693,697 ja molemmat ovat poissa kilvistä. Muita Ikaruksia siellä ei ole enään.


Lieneekö kokonaan poistoon savonlinjalta vai löytävätkö ikarukset viel jostain ajoa?

----------


## Eki62

> Lieneekö kokonaan poistoon savonlinjalta vai löytävätkö ikarukset viel jostain ajoa?


Ainakin Kouvolasta löytyy ajosta Ikaruksia. 708 siirtyi meiltä Kouvolaan. Joensuussakin saattaa olla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutoksia Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteeseen 8.1.2018, mm. linja 9 lakkaa ja 3 korvaa sitä uudella reitillä ja laajemmilla liikennöintiajoilla: http://kokoushallinta.lappeenranta.f...75224-15-1.PDF

Lappeenrannassa ajaa myös Citybussi kokeiluna ensi kesään saakka: http://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?i...6-55728ce3daf1

Lisäksi Lappeenrannassa luovutaan Matkahuollon lipputuotteista: http://lappeenranta.fi/news/Lappeenr...a-6decaeaa8204

----------


## aulis

Pelkään tuon citybussikokeilun kaatuvan omaan arkuuteensa. Tuossa saa tuuri käydä, että pikkubussi sopii omaan aikataluuun. Paljon parempi olisi ollut liikenne läpi päivän tunnin välein samoilla minuuteilla. Silloin ei kulkijan tarvitsisi erikseen muistella / kaivaa aikataulua, että minäs tunteina se auto liikkuikaan.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannan kaupunki on neuvotellut Autolinjat Oy:n kanssa kahden kaasubussin hankkimisesta paikallisliikenteeseen. Autot tulevat liikenteeseen 1.12.2018. Kaasubussit hankitaan 84 kk leasing-sopimuksella Scanialta ja seuraavan kilpailutuksen voittaja on velvollinen lunastamaan loput leasing-sopimuksesta. (Etelä-Saimaan uutinen)

Linkki pöytäkirjaan

----------


## Eki62

Telivolvo #325 on poistunut Lappeenrannasta.

----------


## K113

Kaupunkikehityslautakunnan pöytäkirjan mukaan Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus alkaa lähiaikoina. Pöytäkirjassa todetaan, että tarjouskilpailun on määrä alkaa huhtikuun alussa ja hankintapäätös tulee kaupunkikehityslautakunnan käsittelyyn kesäkuussa.

Sopimuskauden pituus on kuusi vuotta (20202026), minkä lisäksi on optiomahdollisuus 1+1 vuotta. Täyssähkökalustoa käytettäessä on tämän lisäksi mahdollisuus jatkosopimuskauteen vuosille 20272030.

Kalustovaatimusten osalta mainittiin mm. linjakilpien määrä, niiausmahdollisuus ja mahdollisuus asiakasinformaationäyttöihin. Tarkemmat kalustovaatimukset ovat oheismateriaalina, jolloin niitä ei julkaista pöytäkirjan mukana, mutta pöytäkirjasta selviää kuitenkin seuraavaa:

Hinnan painoarvo: 95 pistettäLaatupisteet käyttövoiman perusteella, maks. 5 pistettä
biodieselkaluston käyttö 60 % linjakilometreistä (1 p.)biokaasukaluston käyttö 60 % linjakilometreistä (2 p.)täyssähkökaluston käyttö 60 % linjakilometreistä vuosina 20202026, mahdollisuus jatkosopimuskauteen 20272030, jolloin täyssähköllä on ajettava 100 % suoritteesta. (5 p.)

Tarjouskilpailun voittaja on myös velvollinen lunastamaan kahden aiemmin hankitun kaasu-Scanian leasing-sopimukset.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutus alkoi tänään.

Kalustona on 8 kpl C ja 9 kpl A1. Kokoluokat ovat:
A1:ssä on vähintään 31 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia
C:ssä vähintään 47 istumapaikkaa +  klaffia

Noiden kahden kaasu-Scanian leasing-sopimus on voimassa 1.12.2025 asti. Muun kaluston on täytettävä Euro5-päästönormi. Kalusto teipataan myöhemmin määriteltävään tilaajaväritykseen.

Varsinaisen tarjotun kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikävaatimus 12 vuotta.

Päästövaatimus, tilaajaväritysvaatimus ja mahdollisesti tarjottu käyttövoima ei koske vara-autoja. Vara-autoa saa käyttää varsinaisen kaluston tilalla ainoastaan silloin kun varsinainen ajoneuvo on huollossa tai korjauksessa alle kaksi viikkoa. Sen pidemmissä ajoneuvojen huolloissa tai korjauksissa pitää käyttää varsinaisen kaluston ehdot täyttävää linja-autoa. Vara-autojen maksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Auton sallittu ikä 12 vuotta! Onko vaatimukset nyt ihan tästä maailmasta? Eli 2007 mallinen joutaa romuksi, ei kelpaa Lappeenrantaan.

----------


## Mikko121

> Auton sallittu ikä 12 vuotta! Onko vaatimukset nyt ihan tästä maailmasta? Eli 2007 mallinen joutaa romuksi, ei kelpaa Lappeenrantaan.


Minäkään en ymmärrä mikä järki on noin matalassa maksimi-iässä. Kuopiossahan oli kanssa, mutta ilman keski-ikävaatimusta. 15-16 on ihan sopiva maksimi ja 8 sitten keski-iäksi. Sitten tarkennukset muilla vaatimuksilla kuten minimi euro-luokka ja vaatimus x-määrälle euro kutosia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Euro 5 on kova vaatimus. Mallia on haettu nyt suuresta maailmasta. Eikä myöskään kelpuuteta Savonlinjan vanhempia autoja Turusta. Käytettynä hankittu ei saa olla kovin vanha, jos sillä meinaa edes muutaman vuoden pomputella.

----------


## killerpop

Lappeenrannassa näyttäisi olevan Instagram-postauksen perusteella Solaris-nivel koekäytössä https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxy5GS7n8_-/

----------


## Eki62

> Lappeenrannassa näyttäisi olevan Instagram-postauksen perusteella Solaris-nivel koekäytössä https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxy5GS7n8_-/


Oli meillä kaksi viikkoa linjalla 5. Nyttemmin auto on jo poistunut kaupungista. Mahdollisesti tämän viikon aikana ajoon tulee uusi Volvo 8900 telibussi. Auton numerona on #65. Kyseisen auton piti mennä Turkuun, mutta päätyi kuitenkin Lappeenrantaan.
Telivolvo #423 on poistunut myös kaupungista.

----------


## eemeli113

> Mahdollisesti tämän viikon aikana ajoon tulee uusi Volvo 8900 telibussi. Auton numerona on #65. Kyseisen auton piti mennä Turkuun, mutta päätyi kuitenkin Lappeenrantaan. Telivolvo #423 on poistunut myös kaupungista.


Olisikohan Turkuun pitänyt tulla alunperin kaksi uutta, kun sinne nyt kuitenkin on tullut #66? Ehkä sitten tuo #423 mennyt Turkuun sen tilalle.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Nyt kesäaikataulujen alkaessa Lappeenrantaan on tullut uusi bussilinja nro 8 ja kadonnut kaksi vanhaa, 7 ja 10. Linja 8 kulkee arkisin Rutolasta Ruoholammen kautta keskustaan (40 min matka-aika) ja sieltä Lauritsalan kautta Mustolaan (30 min matka-aika). Aiemmin mikään paikallisliikenteen linja ei ole liikennöinyt Rutolaan asti. Tossa asiaan liittyvä linkki, jossa on samalla muuta asiaa tämän kesän muutoksista.

----------


## K113

Paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus oli käsiteltävänä tänään kaupunkikehityslautakunnan kokouksessa. Tämän viestin kirjoitushetkellä pöytäkirjaa ei ole vielä julkaistu, mutta se löytyy aikanaan tuon linkin takaa.

Etelä-Saimaan mukaan Savonlinja voitti kilpailutuksen sopimuskaudella 20202026. Kilpailutukseen osallistui kolme liikennöitsijää. Kilpailutuksen myötä paikallisliikenteen vuosikustannukset nousevat noin 30 000 eurolla.

----------


## FinnishLiftFilmer2005

Lappeenrannan kalusto, 21.7.2019:
6x Volvo 8700LE (322, 323, 327, 328, 330, 332)
6x Volvo 8900LE 6x2 (455, 466, 473, 59, 60, 65)
6x Scania Lahti Scala K230UB (822, 824, 825, 826, 919, 949)
3x Iveco Irisbus Crossway (400, 401, 994)
2x Scania Citywide LE Suburban (63, 64)
1x Scania Lahti Scala L94UB 6x2 (728)

----------


## MB1

SL 423 näkyi liikkuvan Joensuussa.
SL 919:n bongasin Savonlinnassa. On näemmä palanut kotilonnuilleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lappeenrannan joukkoliikenteelle tulee vuonna 2020 bussiliikenteen uuden sopimuskauden myötä uusi ilme ja ulkoasu. Bussien väristä saa äänestää. Aiheesta lisää kaupungin kotisivuilla.

----------


## K113

Bussien väriäänestyksessä suosikeiksi nousivat pinkki ja vaaleanvihreä. Pinkki sai 46,6 % äänistä, vaaleanvihreä 34,9 %, vaaleansininen 11,3 % ja punainen 7,2 % äänistä. Ääniä annettiin 7054 kappaletta. Kaupunkikehityslautakunta päättää joukkoliikenteen uudesta visuaalisesta ilmeestä (ja nimestä) loppuvuoden 2019 aikana. Uusi ilme tullee käyttöön ensi kesänä, jolloin uusi paikallisliikenteen sopimuskausi alkaa.

Lisätietoja: Lappeenrannan kaupunki (https://lappeenranta.fi/news/Pinkki-...8-462708b2feea)

****
Savonlinja näyttää siirtäneen jonkin 91x-sarjan Irisbus Crossway LE:n Lappeenrantaan. Jos en aivan väärin nähnyt, niin kyseessä taisi olla 910, joka ajeli tänään linjalla 47.

----------


## Nico H

Lappeenrantaan on tullut kuluvan lokakuun 2019 aikana kaksi linja-autoa, Sl 919 Scala ja SL 910 Irisbus Crossway. Sl 910 keulassa on vielä Fölin logo.

----------


## kallio843

Lappeenrannan tilaajaväriksi on valittu pinkki ja tottelee jatkossa nimeä Jouko.

----------


## Eki62

> Lappeenrantaan on tullut kuluvan lokakuun 2019 aikana kaksi linja-autoa, Sl 919 Scala ja SL 910 Irisbus Crossway. Sl 910 keulassa on vielä Fölin logo.


919 on meillä ollut aikaisemminkin. Tällä viikolla tuli Scala 920

----------


## Bussijumala

Onko täällä kellään havaintoja SL 330 ja 826? Eli puhutaan Scalasta ja Volvo 8700LE

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko täällä kellään havaintoja SL 330 ja 826? Eli puhutaan Scalasta ja Volvo 8700LE


Saamani tiedon mukaan 826 olisi palannut takaisin Turkuun.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 65 saanut Jouko-värit. Liikkuu tänään linjalla 5.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 429 tulossa Savonlinnasta. Saanut Jouko-värit. Auto on Volvo 8900LE B8RLE 4x2.

----------


## Bussijumala

Savonlinjan 429 on Lappeenrannassa nyt

----------


## Bussijumala

SL 950 Lappeenrannassa, Jouko väreissä ja tuli ilmeisesti Turusta

----------


## Bussijumala

Tämän hetkinen Savonlinjan kalusto täällä
Scalat: 728,822,824,919,920,949,950
8700LE: 322,323 ja 332 (jotka ovat kai pian lähtemässä?)
8900LE: 59,60,65,429,455,466 ja 473
Ivecot: 400,401,910 ja 994
Suburbanit: 63 ja 64

----------


## Bussijumala

Scala 959 on saapunut tänne Turusta

----------


## eemeli113

> Scala 959 on saapunut tänne Turusta


Olisiko kuitenkin jokin toinen auto, sillä 959 on tänään Turun linjalla 9.

----------


## Bussijumala

Joo, huomasin nyt vasta saman mutta joku siitä sarjasta kuitenkin

----------


## Eki62

Lappeenrannasta on poistunut viime aikoina autot:   Volvot 322 , 323,  Iveco 400,  Scalat 822, 824 . Vappuaattona Lappeenrantaan tuli 951 Jouko väreissä. Scaloja tulee lähiaikoina näillä näkymin lisää. Numerot 952-957 on arveltu saapuvan lähiaikoina kaupunkiin.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turusta lähti hyvä sarja. Volvot olis saanu mennä mielummin.

----------


## Bussijumala

Itse olen iloinen että tän sarjan autoja tulee. Laadukkaita + matkustajat sekä kuljettajat pitävät ja jää teille sen sarjan loppu vielä  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Itse olen iloinen että tän sarjan autoja tulee. Laadukkaita + matkustajat sekä kuljettajat pitävät ja jää teille sen sarjan loppu vielä


Totta puhut. Teliversiot on parhaimpia. Ja kaikkein lyhyimmät, 960 srj autot myös jäljellä.

----------


## MB1

Numerot 952-957: itse veikkailin noita Turkuun P1..P3 linjoille.

----------


## K113

*Vuoden 2020 kesäaikataulut* on nyt julkaistu Lappeenrannan kaupungin sivuilla: https://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?...(pdf-tiedosto)

Aikatauluvihko noudattaa nyt uutta joukkoliikenteen Jouko-brändiä, joten graafinen ilme on muuttunut melkoisesti verrattuna talviaikatauluun. Aikataulut itsessään näyttävät olevan (likimain) samat kuin vuoden 2019 kesäaikataulut.

*Talviaikataulukaudelle 2020-2021* on tulossa linjastomuutoksia, joista päätetään kaupunkikehityslautakunnan kokouksessa 13.5.2020. Lisätietoja esityslistalta sekä Etelä-Saimaan uutisesta.

Muutokset tiivistetysti:
Linjat 1, 2 ja 4: ei muutoksiaLinja 3: jatkuu nykymuotoisena vain lauantaisin. Arkipäivisin linjalla olevasta kolmesta autosta kaksi autoa siirretään linjalle 5 ja yksi auto siirtyy uudelle linjalle 8.Linja 3K: liikennöi jatkossa Voisalmessa Saratien kautta johtuen linjan 3 muutoksistaLinja 5: vuoroväli tihenee puolesta tunnista 15 minuuttiinLinja 7: palaa liikennöimään arkisin Mustolan ja keskustan välilläLinja 8: uusi reitti on Rutola-Ruoholampi-Huhtiniemi-keskusta-Pikisaari-KariniemiLinja 47: arkipäivän aikataulu aikaistuu 10 minuuttia

Muutosten myötä suora yhteys yliopistolle pohjoisista kaupunginosista lakkaa.

----------


## Eki62

Scala # 953 on saapunut Lappeenrantaan. Vielä Mikkelissä odottaa Lappeenrantaan tuloa Scalat 954, 955, 956 ja 957.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tässä tapauksessa kaunis keltainen väri muutetaan vähemmän kauniiksi väriksi. Lappeenrannan ja Jyväskylän värit ei millään istu makuuni.

----------


## K113

> *Vuoden 2020 kesäaikataulut* on nyt julkaistu Lappeenrannan kaupungin sivuilla: https://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?...(pdf-tiedosto)


Huomasin, että onnistuin näemmä laittamaan virheellisen linkin. Oheinen linkki jopa toimii.  :Smile: 
https://lappeenranta.fi/loader.aspx?...963d6a493a8%20

Kaupunkikehityslautakunta hyväksyi aiemmassa viestissä mainitut linjasto- ja aikataulumuutokset talviaikataulukaudelle 2020-21. Linkki kokouspöytäkirjaan.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Scalat 954, 956 ja 957 tulleet Lappeenrantaan. 955 saattaa olla myös.

----------


## Eki62

> Scalat 954, 956 ja 957 tulleet Lappeenrantaan. 955 saattaa olla myös.


Scala 955 on myös Lappeenrannassa. Lappeenrannassa olevat Scalat ovat nyt 919, 920, 949, 950, 951, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956 ja 957. Scalat 950-957 ovat kaupungin pinkki väreissä. 919, 920,949 ovat niin sanottuja vara-autoja ja näin ollen niitä ei ainakaan toistaiseksi teipata pinkeiksi. Huhut tuovat myös syksyllä liikenteeseen uutta teli Scaniaa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Tuleeko sähköbusseja?

----------


## Eki62

> Tuleeko sähköbusseja?


Niistä ei ole vielä tietoa.

----------


## K113

*Talven 2020-21 aikataulut* on julkaistu: https://www.lappeenranta.fi/loader.a...7-d98e0101c835 (pdf-tiedosto)

Ko. aikataulukauden muutoksia on sivuttu jo aiemmin, mutta keskeisimmät muutokset vielä pähkinänkuoressa: 
Linjan 5 vuoroväli muuttuu 15 minuuttiin nykyisestä puolesta tunnista arkena n. klo 7-18.Linja 3 lakkaa kulkemasta arkisin, ja linja 8 alkaa liikennöidä Pikisaareen ja Kariniemeen.Linja 7 alkaa taas liikennöidä keskustan ja Mustolan väliä arkisin.

*Lappeenrannan reittiopas* on saanut Jouko-värit ja näyttää nyt tältä: https://lappeenranta.digitransit.fi/. Aiemmin väriteema oli vihreä.

Mainittakoon myös, että joukkoliikennesivut löytyvät nykyään osoitteesta https://lappeenranta.fi/jouko, joka tosin ainakin vielä ohjaa vanhalle tutulle Kartat ja liikenne -sivulle. Syksymmällä lienee luvassa uudistuksia myös joukkoliikennesivuille muun sivustouudistuksen yhteydessä.

----------


## tkp

Volvon sähköbussi on noin viikon ajan kokeiltavana Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteessä https://esaimaa.fi/uutiset/lahella/2...iLoodUZo_1QQ-g

----------


## K113

Myös Ylellä on juttua tästä Lappeenrantaan kokeiluun tulevasta sähköbussista. Sähköbussi on liikenteessä 4.14.8. mahdollisimman monella eri paikallisliikenteen linjalla.

Samaisessa Ylen uutisessa kerrotaan lisäksi Lappeenrannan kaupungin käynnistäneen joukkoliikenteen käyttövoimaselvityksen, jossa vertaillaan tulevia kilpailutuksia varten sopivia käyttövoimavaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Lappeenrantaan saapunut Föli-väreissä oleva Scania Citywide LE Suburban-teli, kantaa mahdollisesti kylkinumeroa 71.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Lappeenrantaan saapunut Föli-väreissä oleva Scania Citywide LE Suburban-teli, kantaa mahdollisesti kylkinumeroa 71.


Oli naamioitunut Jouko-väriin. Kuvattu 17.8.2020 https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...onlinja+71.JPG

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 466 havaittu Joukona.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannan kaupungin tiedotteen mukaan paikallisliikenteessä on otettu käyttöön lähimaksaminen. Lähiliikenteeseen lähimaksaminen laajenee ensi kesänä, jolloin alkaa uusia liikennöintisopimuksia. 

Paikallisliikenteen busseihin kerrotaan myös asennetun QR-koodinlukijat, jotka otetaan käyttöön myöhemmin.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 949 on siirretty Joensuuhun.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 949 tekikin jo paluun, oli Joensuussa noin kuukauden.

----------


## K113

*Paikallisliikenteen asiakaskyselyn* tulokset on julkaistu kaupungin verkkosivuilla: tiedote asiasta ja raportti pdf-tiedostona. Tuloksissa ei ole merkittävää muutosta verrattuna vuoden 2019 kyselyn tuloksiin.

*Lähiliikenteen hankinta* sopimuskaudelle 1.7.2021  30.6.2024 on käsitelty kaupunkikehityslautakunnassa 10.2.2021. Linkki pöytäkirjaan.

Kohteet ja voittajat ovat seuraavat:

Turkkila | Toimi Vento KyPartala-Soskua | Toimi Vento KyTani, Palvelulinja, Hujakkala | Kuljetus Mikkonen KyJoutseno - keskusta | Toimi Vento KyRavattila - Konnunsuo | Toimi Vento KyAhola - Kuurmanpohja | V-S Bussipalvelut OyJoutseno - keskusta | Soisalon Liikenne OyImatra - keskusta | V-S Bussipalvelut OyNuijamaa | Savonlinja OyKeskusta - Joutseno | Toimi Vento KySimola - Rikkilä | Toimi Vento KyHujakkala, Ylämaa, Simola | Soisalon Liikenne OyVainikkala | Toimi Vento KyNuijamaa, Joutseno | Kuljetus Mikkonen Ky

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kuinka suuret nuo V-S Bussipalvelut Oy:n voittamat kohteet yhteensä on?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuinka suuret nuo V-S Bussipalvelut Oy:n voittamat kohteet yhteensä on?


Niillä on käsittääkseni tällä hetkellä 1 iso auto ja 1 pieni auto.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 462/2 (Iveco Crossway)
SL 474/1 (Scania Interlink HD)
SL 484/1 (Scania Interlink HD)

Kolme korkeaa linjalla, mielenkiintoista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:01 ----------

SL 716/7 (Volvo 9700S)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:25 ----------

Korkeat autot on saatu pois ja tilalle vaihdettu matalat.

----------


## K113

> Kolme korkeaa linjalla, mielenkiintoista.


Etelä-Saimaa (vain tilaajille) uutisoi, että laajan, alkolukkoihin liittyvän järjestelmävian vuoksi paikallisliikenteen vuoroja jäi ajamatta torstaiaamuna. Tilanteesta johtuen on myös jouduttu käyttämään korkealattiaisia vara-autoja.

Ote Etelä-Saimaasta:



> Paikallisliikennettä Lappeenrannassa hoitavalta Savonlinjalta Juha Meuronen kertoi, että autojärjestelmissä on ollut vikaa.
> 
>  Valitettavasti ei ole aprillipilaa, itse olen kuullut, että maailmanlaajuinen järjestelmävika, Kaupungille olemme ilmoittaneet jo kuuden aikaan aamulla. Kaikilla linjoilla on nyt autot, joskin osa ei ole matalalattia-autoja.


_Muokkaus klo 12.22:_ Uutista on päivitetty. Häiriötilanne aiheutui tietyn valmistajan alkolukkoja koskeneesta ongelmasta.

----------


## kuukanko

Iltalehden uutinen (joka ei tosin mainitse Lappeenrantaa) on avoin kaikille.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Tänään vaalipäivänä Lappeenrannassa kulkee linja 0 reittiä Yliopisto-Ruoholampi-Yliopisto. Autona on SL 950.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 421 ja 422 siirretty Lappeenrantaan.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 421/4. Se ajaa Fölinä.

----------


## MB1

"FÖLI" 425 myös Lappeenrannassa. Lappeenrannan scalat 919,920,949 Savonlinnassa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 919 on tällä hetkellä Lappeenrannassa.

----------


## ilkant

Asuin talven 2007/2008 Lappeenrannassa. Olin varsin tyytyväinen kaupungin julkiseen liikenteeseen.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nuorimies riehui bussissa Lappeenrannassa  Ai että, tästä tulee kuule kallis lasku
https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008430284.html

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

https://www.esaimaa.fi/paikalliset/4381359 Päätyi se myös Etelä-Saimaaseen. Maksumuuri.

----------


## killerpop

> https://www.esaimaa.fi/paikalliset/4381359 Päätyi se myös Etelä-Saimaaseen. Maksumuuri.


Video on onneksi tallessa ja katsottavissa täältä https://ylilauta.org/aihevapaa/129864995

Mikäs mahtaisi olis reaktio, jos selviäisikin, että tämä olisi myös rekisteröityny tähän foorumiin? Ei ainakaan sukua julkkikselle

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Video on onneksi tallessa ja katsottavissa täältä https://ylilauta.org/aihevapaa/129864995
> 
> Mikäs mahtaisi olis reaktio, jos selviäisikin, että tämä olisi myös rekisteröityny tähän foorumiin? Ei ainakaan sukua julkkikselle


Toisella foorumilla epäiltiin olevan jonkin sortin bussibongari.

----------


## Eki62

Entinen bussibongari oli kyseessä.

----------


## Star 701

> Entinen bussibongari oli kyseessä.


Tuo #65 oli ollut tänään jo ajossa. Nopeasti olivat saaneet kyllä siivottua auton takaisin ajokuntoiseksi, vähän jää arveluttamaan se että kuinka kauan menee ennenkuin sähkölaitteet alkaa temppuilemaan, aikamoinen kasahan oli kojelaudalla lunta ja jauhesammuttimen pöly kun ei tosiaan mitenkään ole hyvästä sähkölaitteille.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nuorimies riehui bussissa Lappeenrannassa  Ai että, tästä tulee kuule kallis lasku
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008430284.html


Mitä se bussi oli hänelle tehnyt?  :Frown:

----------


## Rebiaf

> kuinka kauan menee ennenkuin sähkölaitteet alkaa temppuilemaan, aikamoinen kasahan oli kojelaudalla lunta ja jauhesammuttimen pöly kun ei tosiaan mitenkään ole hyvästä sähkölaitteille.


Näissähän ne sähkölaitteet temppuilee jo uudesta alkaen. Ei pieni kaliumkarbonaatti pöly asiaa muuta.  :Laughing:  Kovin paljoa sähkölaitteita tuossa ei ollut vaarassa. Kojelaudan sisällä on lähinnä sulakkeita ehkä releitäkin. Korin tietokone on kuljettajan yläpuolella suojassa. Sinne tai edes mittaristolle asti ei päässyt merkittävää määrää.

----------


## Eki62

949 on palannut taas Savonlinnasta Lappeenrantaan. 421 on taas lähtenyt Joensuuhun.

----------


## K113

Lappeenrannan kaupunki on päättänyt aloittaa lippu- ja maksujärjestelmän uudistamisen ja kehittämisen: https://www.epressi.com/tiedotteet/k...muillekin.html 

Lippujärjestelmän kehitystyö aloitetaan, koska Waltti-järjestelmässä on ollut toiminnallisia haasteita, eikä se ole toiminut toivotusti. Uusi järjestelmä kilpailutetaan vuoden 2022 aikana. 

Kaupunkikehityslautakunta käsitteli asiaa kokouksessaan 23.2.2022: https://kuntamfiles.saita.fi/kokouks...enranta/72/950.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 949 on teipattu Jouko-väreihin.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Lappeenrantaan ilmestyy toukokuun aikana pysäkkinäyttöjä tärkeimmille pysäkeille. Ensimmäinen näyttö on jo asennettu ja se löytyy Keskussairaalan pysäkiltä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Tämä havainto ei nyt koske Lappeenrannan paikallisliikennettä, mutta lähiliikennettä kylläkin. Tänään on TLO 45 linjalla 112.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Lappeenrannan joukkoliikenteeseen on tulossa talviaikataulujen alkaessa paljon uudistuksia. Tässä muutamia: Linjalla 1 jätetään Kanavansuun pisto tekemättä Muukonniemeen aamulla ajettaessa. Linjaa 2H aikaistetaan kymmenellä minuutilla, jolloin vaihto ensimmäiseen junaan onnistuu. Lisäksi keskustaan päättyvien linjojen Z-tunnukset vaihdetaan X:ään, esimerkiksi 1Z muuttuu 1X:ksi. Oikokadulla alkaa liikenneympyrän rakennus, jonka takia bussit joutuvat kiertotielle Lappeenkatu-Kirkkokatu-Keskusta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lisäksi keskustaan päättyvien linjojen Z-tunnukset vaihdetaan X:ään, esimerkiksi 1Z muuttuu 1X:ksi.


Syynä on Z-kirjaimen saama poliittinen merkitys. Ylen uutinen

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Syynä on Z-kirjaimen saama poliittinen merkitys. Ylen uutinen


Ei hyvää päivää..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Ei hyvää päivää..


Niinpä, mutta kun eletään jatkuvassa massahypnoosissa milloin minkäkin aiheen takia, niin terveen järjen käyttö ei enää onnistu. Oikeastaan tuo x saisi minun puolestani olla vaikka XXX. Sellainen kirjainyhdistelmä voisi houkutella miehiäkin vaihtamaan autoilusta bussin kyytiin.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Niinpä, mutta kun eletään jatkuvassa massahypnoosissa milloin minkäkin aiheen takia, niin terveen järjen käyttö ei enää onnistu.


 En tajua sitä kun jostain normaali kirjaimesta pitää tehdä numero.Mun mielestä Z-kirjaimen käyttö on kyl ihan ok vaikka liittyykin Venäjän sotavoimiin.Jos Z-junan kirjain vaihdettaisiin niin pitäisi löytää uusi kirjain sen tilalle joka on hyvin vaikeaa.Toivottavasti 173Z ja 174Z säilyvät samana tästä huolimatta.

----------


## ettäjaa

Pitäisiköhän samalla lopettaa S:n käyttö natsisaksalaisen SS:n takia :Very Happy: 

Ovatko nämä Z- tai X-linjat siis lähtöjä, jotka kulkevat vain osan linjan reitistä? Mielestäni, ja uskon että moni on tässä kanssani samaa mieltä, X-kirjaimesta tulee ensimmäiseksi mieleen express-linja, joka esimerkiksi ohittaa pysäkkejä tai kulkee osan matkasta moottoritietä pitkin. Siltä osin tuo vaikuttaa hieman hämäävältä valinnalta.

----------


## Lexa99

> Pitäisiköhän samalla lopettaa S:n käyttö natsisaksalaisen SS:n takia
> 
> Ovatko nämä Z- tai X-linjat siis lähtöjä, jotka kulkevat vain osan linjan reitistä? Mielestäni, ja uskon että moni on tässä kanssani samaa mieltä, X-kirjaimesta tulee ensimmäiseksi mieleen express-linja, joka esimerkiksi ohittaa pysäkkejä tai kulkee osan matkasta moottoritietä pitkin. Siltä osin tuo vaikuttaa hieman hämäävältä valinnalta.


En ole samaa mieltä, PK-seudulla X on pitkään ollut poikkeusreitin/korvaavan linjan kirjain ja Z pikavuoro.

----------


## ettäjaa

> En ole samaa mieltä, PK-seudulla X on pitkään ollut poikkeusreitin/korvaavan linjan kirjain ja Z pikavuoro.


Puhuin tässä ihan säännöllisestä liikenteestä. Esimerkiksi ennen metron aikakautta ajettiin ainakin linjoja 42X, 63X, 70X, 77X, 84X, 91X, 92X, 94X, 96X ja 97X. Nämä olivat ihan virallisesti express-linjoja ja ohittivat monia pysäkkejä. Nykyään tuollaisille express-linjoille ei ole enää samanlaista tarvetta, joten niitä ei myöskään ajeta.

Korvaavat linjat ajetaan usein X-tunnuksella, koska - usko tai älä - ne ohittavat pysäkkejä ja pysähtyvät vain korvattavan raideliikennereitin asemien kohdalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko tietoa, miksi SL 955 (Scala) on poistettu?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

955:stä hajosi jokin. Varaosalähteenä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aika jännä, vm.2012. Ei sillä pitkälle päästy.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Savonlinjalle tulee Lappeenrantaan kaksi Oulun Taksipalveluiden entistä Scania Citywide LE Suburbania. Alusta on näissä Scania K280UB 4x2, eli kaksiakselisista autoista kyse. Entiset OTP:t 3120 (ZNE-765) sekä 3124 (ZNE-769). Uusista Savonlinjan numeroista ei tällä hetkellä ole tietoa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

ZNE-769 sai numerokseen 76, ja oli ensimmäistä kertaa Lappeenrannassa linjalla 12.10.2022. Linjaksi valikoitui 5. ZNE-765 sai numerokseen 75. Se havaittiin eilen 2.11.2022 ensimmäistä kertaa Lappeenrannassa linjalla, joka oli 7. Tällä hetkellä 75 on Jouko-tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## vaajy

Lappeenrannan ja Imatran joukkoliikenne halutaan laittaa saman katon alle.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/74-20002608

Yhdistyminen ei etene vielä tänä vuonna, sillä se voi vaatia vielä lakimuutoksen. Lappeenranta ja Imatra pyrkivät yhä siihen, että jatkossa yksi taho järjestäisi joukkoliikenteen molemmissa kaupungeissa ja niiden välillä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Nyt myös SL 76 on Jouko-tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Lappeenrantaan on saapunut Savonlinja 411, Volvo 8900LE-teli. Auto 919 on poistunut Lappeenrannasta.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Lappeenrannan uusi lippujärjestelmä tulee Ridangolta. Lappeenrannan naapurikaupungissa, Imatralla, on ollut Ridangon järjestelmä käytössä keväästä 2020. Yksi askel lähempänä yhteistä joukkoliikennettä. https://kuntamfiles.saita.fi/kokouks...11/view/282952

----------


## eemeli113

> Lappeenrantaan on saapunut Savonlinja 411, Volvo 8900LE-teli. Auto 919 on poistunut Lappeenrannasta.


Tehtiin kenties vaihtokauppa, jolloin 411 jäi savolaisille ja 919 siirtyi Turkuun.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

> Lappeenrantaan on saapunut Savonlinja 411, Volvo 8900LE-teli. Auto 919 on poistunut Lappeenrannasta.


 Siirrot eivät loppuneet suinkaan. Savonlinjan 956 poistunut Savonlinjalta ja mennyt V-S Bussipalveluille Imatralle. Lyhyet 8900LE:t 415 ja 420 Lappeenrannassa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No tossa vaihtokaupassa jäi mustapekka käteen. 415 ja 420 on uudempia, mutta mitään muuta hyvää niissä ei ole.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 411 ja 415 teipattu Jouko-tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

SL 420 jatkoikin matkaa Savonlinnaan. Vaihdossa Lappeenrantaan tuli SL 963. Lappeenrantaan Savonlinjalle myös saapunut korkea Volvo 8900-lähiliikenneauto. Alustana Volvo B9R ja vuosimalli 2012.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Miksi tuli 963, jos kerran samanikäinen 956 myytiin pois?

----------


## antsa

Olisiko tuo Lappeenrantaan tullut 8900 kuitenkin Volvo B8R ? Jos ei ole tullut ulkomailta niin Savonlinjalla ei ole kai koskaan ollut B9R :ää katurina ?

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

> SL 420 jatkoikin matkaa Savonlinnaan. Vaihdossa Lappeenrantaan tuli SL 963. Lappeenrantaan Savonlinjalle myös saapunut korkea Volvo 8900-lähiliikenneauto. Alustana Volvo B9R ja vuosimalli 2012.


 Ja päivitetään tähän että myös SL 950, 951 ja 957 ovat poistuneet kaupungista. 950 ja 951 V-S Bussipalveluille Turkuun ja 957 V-S Bussipalveluille Imatralle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:04 ----------




> Olisiko tuo Lappeenrantaan tullut 8900 kuitenkin Volvo B8R ? Jos ei ole tullut ulkomailta niin Savonlinjalla ei ole kai koskaan ollut B9R :ää katurina ?


 On B9R. Uusi hankinta. LRR-154 on rekisteri.

----------

